# Democrats Are No Longer the Racist Party – If They Ever Really Were



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 13, 2018)

Few things annoy me more than when people who want to stick a thumb in the eye of Democrats resort to tactics such as pointing out they founded the Ku Klux Klan or pushed through Jim Crow laws following the Civil War. The intent seems to be to draw attention away from the party that harbors the racists of today by shaming the Democrats for the sins of our forefathers.

It’s a sleazy tactic that doesn’t work, and It is time to set the record straight. First of all, Democrats- for the most part- do not deny or try to hide the parties past. Second, I will show how, when and why the racists fled from the Democratic Party and found a new home and lastly, I will present evidence that shows how, *during the civil rights era, support for civil right legislation was split, not by party affiliation but by regional loyalty-specifically the old Confederacy and the Union. Let’s begin by talking about the civil war era*

https://classroom.synonym.com/civil-warera-political-parties-north-vs-south-8901.html



> *Democratic Party*
> 
> The Democratic Party was formed by Thomas Jefferson and James Madison in 1792 and held considerable power in the years leading up to the Civil War. *The Democratic Party became divided in the 1850s over the issue of slavery, with some factions in the north supporting abolitionist causes, some northern factions supporting accommodation of the South and Southern Democrats supporting the continuation and expansion of slavery. During the elections of 1860, Southern and Northern Democrats nominated separate candidates for president.* After the Civil War broke out, former Southern Democrats held considerable clout in the Confederate Congress. Northern Democrats lost much of their political power in the North during the Civil War.






> *Republican Party*
> 
> *The Republican Party was founded in the 1850s by northerners who wanted to abolish slavery*. The demise of the Whig Party and the split in the Democratic Party in the years leading up to the 1860 elections gave the Republicans an opportunity to advance*. Republican candidate Abraham Lincoln won the U.S. Presidential election in 1860 and Republicans gained control of Congress, leading to the secession of eleven Southern states. The Republican Party had very little support in the South before the war and virtually none after war broke out. *In 1864, the Republican Party joined with Democrats who favored the war effort to form the *National Union Party*. Other Republicans, who were in favor of pressing the war more forcefully, left the Republican Party to form *the Radical Democracy Party*. The National Union Party won the 1864 presidential election.




The truth about Republicans and civil rights even then was not as clear cut as some would like us to believe:

https://medium.com/everyvote/how-the-republicans-and-democrats-switched-on-civil-rights-in-5-racist-steps-92c1b41480b


*Republicans and Democrats after the Civil War*

It’s true that many of the first Ku Klux Klan members were Democrats. It’s also true that the early Democratic Party opposed civil rights. But there’s more to it.





> In the Civil War-era GOP wasn’t that into civil rights. They were more interested in punishing the South for seceding and monopolizing the new black vote.
> *In any event, by the 1890s, Republicans had begun to **distance themselves** from civil rights.*



 As for the democrats


> * Democrats v Republicans on Jim Crow*
> Segregation and Jim Crow lasted for 100 years after the end of the Civil War.
> 
> During this time, African Americans were largely disenfranchised. There was no African-American voting bloc. Neither party pursued civil rights policies — it wasn’t worth their while.





> Democrats dominated Southern politics throughout the Jim Crow Era. *It’s fair to say that Democratic governors and legislatures are responsible for creating and upholding white supremacist policies.*
> 
> Southern Democrats were truly awful.



 Then things began to change



> *President Truman Integrates the Troops: 1948*
> 
> Fast forward about sixty shitty years. Black people are still living in segregation under Jim Crow. Nonetheless, African Americans agree to serve in World War II.  At war’s end, President Harry Truman, a Democrat, used an Executive Order to integrate the troops. (That order was not executed until 1963, however because: racism.)






> *The Party of Kennedy v the Party of Nixon in the Civil Rights Era*
> 
> Two things started happening at the same time:
> 
> ...





> After Kennedy’s assassination in 1963, Johnson continued Kennedy’s civil rights focus.
> 
> As you can imagine, that did not sit particularly well with most Southern Democrats. This is *when Strom Thurmond* flew the coop for good.





> In fact, a greater percentage of Congressional Republicans voted for the Civil Rights Act of 1964 than did Democrats. *Support for the Act followed geographic, not party, lines.  ( More on that later)*



Get that? Support for civil rights was along geographic, not party lines.  Now we get to the meat of the matter:




> Soon after, the Republicans came up with their Southern Strategy — a plan to woo white Southern voters to the party for the 1968 election.
> 
> The Kennedy and Johnson administrations had advanced civil rights, largely through national legislation and direct executive actions. *So, the Southern Strategy was the opposite — states’ rights and no integration.*
> 
> *As in the Civil War, the concepts of “states’ rights” and “tradition,” were codes for “maintaining white supremacy.”*



 The divide between the north and the south vs the Democrats and the Republicans can be easily illustrated:



> https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/aug/28/republicans-party-of-civil-rights
> 
> As we saw earlier more Republicans than Democrats voted for the Civil Rights Act, but that is not the whole story
> 
> ...





In conclusion, maligning the entire Democratic Party as the historical racist party without regard to regional loyalties or the fact that the racists fled from the Democrats ranks in the 60’s is just dumbed down revisionist history, and patently dishonest.  I have to wonder, which party will be remembered as the party of racists in another 150 years or so. Any guesses?


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 13, 2018)

Travel the USA, you will see in a heart beat the blue state's are way more racist and segregated then the red state's in the year 2018


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 13, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Travel the USA, you will see in a heart beat the blue state's are way more racist and segregated then the red state's in the year 2018



Care to elaborate on that.?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 13, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Travel the USA, you will see in a heart beat the blue state's are way more racist and segregated then the red state's in the year 2018
> ...




Lived in Illinois 38 years, south Carolina 14 years.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 13, 2018)

bear513 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



That’s all that you can offer to back up your claim?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Correll (May 13, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Few things annoy me more than when people who want to stick a thumb in the eye of Democrats resort to tactics such as pointing out they founded the Ku Klux Klan or pushed through Jim Crow laws following the Civil War. The intent seems to be to draw attention away from the party that harbors the racists of today by shaming the Democrats for the sins of our forefathers.
> 
> It’s a sleazy tactic that doesn’t work, and It is time to set the record straight....?




This is about as far as I got is that wall of bs.


Your premise, includes the very self serving assumption that the GOP is the "party that harbors the racist of today".


In doing that, you are, ironically making a far worse smear against modern republicans than the smear you are complaining about, where they smear your distance, ideological ancestors.


Not to mention, that what they say is actually true, while you are spewing vile lies, and you know it.


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 13, 2018)

The one Obama policy I would have used like a son of a bitch is his changes to HUD policies regarding low income housing. I would be shipping them into every lib wealth enclave by the planeload, Hamptons, Big buck LA neighborhoods ....Hillys neighborhood,,,,,and when they complained I'd be right their to throw their racist spiel right back at em..........HATERS....you must be HATERS.......
obama HUD policy change low income housing - Bing


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 13, 2018)

The social conservatives in America since the beginning have been overwhelmingly the racists.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 13, 2018)

Manonthestreet said:


> The one Obama policy I would have used like a son of a bitch is his changes to HUD policies regarding low income housing. I would be shipping them into every lib wealth enclave by the planeload, Hamptons, Big buck LA neighborhoods ....Hillys neighborhood,,,,,and when they complained I'd be right their to throw their racist spiel right back at em..........HATERS....you must be HATERS.......
> obama HUD policy change low income housing - Bing



That’s kind of incoherent. Sober up and call me on the morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (May 13, 2018)

Deep Blue NYC is struggling to desegregate their schools, and this is 2018


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (May 13, 2018)

It is the Democrats who make politics about race, because they are the racist.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 13, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Deep Blue NYC is struggling to desegregate their schools, and this is 2018



Two questions:

How is that the fault of Democrats 

How does that refute my assessment of     the history of both parties from the civil war thru the 60s


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 13, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > The one Obama policy I would have used like a son of a bitch is his changes to HUD policies regarding low income housing. I would be shipping them into every lib wealth enclave by the planeload, Hamptons, Big buck LA neighborhoods ....Hillys neighborhood,,,,,and when they complained I'd be right their to throw their racist spiel right back at em..........HATERS....you must be HATERS.......
> ...


You dont know your own guys policies.......typical lib


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 13, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> It is the Democrats who make politics about race, because they are the racist.


Maybe you would like to explain just what the fuck you're talking about smiley. You cant just say shit like that without presenting examples and documenting it. That is just an appeal to ignorance logical fallacy that makes you look stupid.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 13, 2018)

Manonthestreet said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


Sober up and call me in the morning.


----------



## Manonthestreet (May 13, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


You'll be just as ignorant then as now


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 13, 2018)

Manonthestreet said:


> You dont [sic] know your own guys [sic] policies.......typical lib



  Or at least as likely, he knows but is willfully lying.


----------



## deanrd (May 13, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Few things annoy me more than when people who want to stick a thumb in the eye of Democrats resort to tactics such as pointing out they founded the Ku Klux Klan or pushed through Jim Crow laws following the Civil War. The intent seems to be to draw attention away from the party that harbors the racists of today by shaming the Democrats for the sins of our forefathers.
> 
> It’s a sleazy tactic that doesn’t work, and It is time to set the record straight. First of all, Democrats- for the most part- do not deny or try to hide the parties past. Second, I will show how, when and why the racists fled from the Democratic Party and found a new home and lastly, I will present evidence that shows how, *during the civil rights era, support for civil right legislation was split, not by party affiliation but by regional loyalty-specifically the old Confederacy and the Union. Let’s begin by talking about the civil war era*
> 
> ...


It's hilarious that Republicans now fly the Confederate Flag and then insist it's Democrats who are racist.


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 14, 2018)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Few things annoy me more than when people who want to stick a thumb in the eye of Democrats resort to tactics such as pointing out they founded the Ku Klux Klan or pushed through Jim Crow laws following the Civil War. The intent seems to be to draw attention away from the party that harbors the racists of today by shaming the Democrats for the sins of our forefathers.
> ...



It is doubtful that you can prove  the OP  is lying.

Sometimes the ugly truth feels like a "vile smear".

So far no one has posted a single link to a credible source to counter his facts.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 14, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> It is doubtful that you can prove  the OP  is lying.
> 
> Sometimes the ugly truth feels like a "vile smear".
> 
> So far no one has posted a single link to a credible source to counter his facts.



  Aside from his bizarre and disturbing sexual proclivities, the OP is mostly known for writing long, convoluted essays, such as the one at the start of this thread, which attempt to deny simple truths that are obvious to most sane people.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 14, 2018)

Chicago
Nuff said.


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 14, 2018)

Bob Blaylock said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > It is doubtful that you can prove  the OP  is lying.
> ...



What lies did the OP tell?


----------



## Correll (May 14, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




Well, if you completely blind hate filled partisans are the judge, then no, I can't.


And all you have to do to "prove" your vile smear is make it.


In your own little, and utterly closed minds.


His "Facts"? LOL!!!


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 14, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> What lies did the OP tell?



  What truth did he tell?

  I think it's pretty obvious that the Democratic party is, and has always been, and will probably always be, the party of racism in this country.  As is his style, TheRegressivePervert goes to a great deal of effort to make a long, convoluted argument to try to convince us otherwise, in spite of what any of us can clearly see.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (May 14, 2018)

deanrd said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Few things annoy me more than when people who want to stick a thumb in the eye of Democrats resort to tactics such as pointing out they founded the Ku Klux Klan or pushed through Jim Crow laws following the Civil War. The intent seems to be to draw attention away from the party that harbors the racists of today by shaming the Democrats for the sins of our forefathers.
> ...


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 14, 2018)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I did not start the thread. And I do not hate anyone, so there is no need for that kind of childish deflection.

I have not seen anything posted to refute the linked  sources that he included in the OP.

"LOL" is not a credible rebuttal. As you should know.


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 14, 2018)

Bob Blaylock said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > What lies did the OP tell?
> ...



It's debatable what party is more racist as of today.

But the OP did acknowledge what the republican party started as in the beginning. So he was fair. And unlike most here he was very clear in explaining that SOUTHERN Democrats AND Republicans were quite  similar in their views. I think he even included the fact that the passing of the civil rights bill prompted a substantial number of white southern democrats to exit and go to the republican party, as just a couple of examples. 

I have not seen anything posted so far to refute his points. But I didn't start the thread so that is just my observation.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 14, 2018)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Few things annoy me more than when people who want to stick a thumb in the eye of Democrats resort to tactics such as pointing out they founded the Ku Klux Klan or pushed through Jim Crow laws following the Civil War. The intent seems to be to draw attention away from the party that harbors the racists of today by shaming the Democrats for the sins of our forefathers.
> ...



Which party does the president, who has repeatedly failed to condemn white supremacist and neo Nazis belong to.?  What party does the president who enjoys  the support of racist hate groups   belong to.? Which part does the xenophobes and neo confederates flock to?

And what exactly is being said about the Democrats that is true, that I have not acknowledged ? I presented a fair and balanced historical assessment of the Democrats from the civil war through the civil rights era. I did not attempt to white wash the dark side of the  Democrats history, but rather, put it in perspective.

\
What is there that you can refute or call a lie?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 14, 2018)

Manonthestreet said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



First of all, what about Obama's policies? Are you saying that  promoting affordable housing and pushing to diversify neighbor hoods is somehow racist? That makes even less sense that your last post

Secondly, What the fuck does that have to do with the history of the two parties that I presented and the premise of my OP? The answer is NOTHING.


----------



## blastoff (May 14, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Few things annoy me more than when people who want to stick a thumb in the eye of Democrats resort to tactics such as pointing out they founded the Ku Klux Klan or pushed through Jim Crow laws following the Civil War. The intent seems to be to draw attention away from the party that harbors the racists of today by shaming the Democrats for the sins of our forefathers.
> 
> It’s a sleazy tactic that doesn’t work, and It is time to set the record straight. First of all, Democrats- for the most part- do not deny or try to hide the parties past. Second, I will show how, when and why the racists fled from the Democratic Party and found a new home and lastly, I will present evidence that shows how, *during the civil rights era, support for civil right legislation was split, not by party affiliation but by regional loyalty-specifically the old Confederacy and the Union. Let’s begin by talking about the civil war era*
> 
> ...


You’re aware the dimocrats founded the KKK and pushed through Jim Crow laws for the purpose of annoying you future dimocrats with severe butt crack inflammations and whatnot?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 14, 2018)

Bob Blaylock said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > It is doubtful that you can prove  the OP  is lying.
> ...


Always finding a way to work sex into your posts, even when the topic is decidedly unsexy. What a pervert! 

As for the actual topic, please explain what "simple truths " am I denying?. Think real hard about that before posting any more foolishness.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 14, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Chicago
> Nuff said.


Did you have something that you want to say that is relevant to the OP and addresses the history of the parties ?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 14, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Chicago
> ...



Chicago.
Volumes of information relevant to the OP in that one word.
If you don't know. Then you are not interested in knowing.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 14, 2018)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Thank you for admitting  that you can't refute a damned thing that I said


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 14, 2018)

blastoff said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Few things annoy me more than when people who want to stick a thumb in the eye of Democrats resort to tactics such as pointing out they founded the Ku Klux Klan or pushed through Jim Crow laws following the Civil War. The intent seems to be to draw attention away from the party that harbors the racists of today by shaming the Democrats for the sins of our forefathers.
> ...



Yes, and I'm also now aware of the fact that you apparently read at a first grade level, because I already acknowledged  that and put it into historical perspective, which was, apparently lost on you. Now, do you have anything intelligent and meaningful to contribute?


----------



## blastoff (May 14, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Um, yeah, that or I was just sticking your words up your ass for you.  You decide...LOL.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 14, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


I'm interested in knowing all that I can know. I am not interested in playing games and solving riddles


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 14, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Te fact you see it as a "riddle" speaks volumes about your knowledge of the subject...you started.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 14, 2018)

blastoff said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > blastoff said:
> ...


Get lost unless you have something useful to contribute. I'm not feeding zombie troll bots.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 14, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


Look Pal, there are any number of ways to interpret what is going on in Chicago and why. I'm not going to waste my time trying to figure out what your thinking and how you see it in relation to the history of the parties which is the topic of this thread. Stop fucking around and spell it out.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 14, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Few things annoy me more than when people who want to stick a thumb in the eye of Democrats resort to tactics such as pointing out they founded the Ku Klux Klan or pushed through Jim Crow laws following the Civil War. The intent seems to be to draw attention away from the party that harbors the racists of today by shaming the Democrats for the sins of our forefathers.



What difference does any of this make if people like IM2 are going to hold all whites throughout history accountable for racism and racial oppression anyway? If that is the case then Democrats today are just as guilty as Democrats then.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 14, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Few things annoy me more than when people who want to stick a thumb in the eye of Democrats resort to tactics such as pointing out they founded the Ku Klux Klan or pushed through Jim Crow laws following the Civil War. The intent seems to be to draw attention away from the party that harbors the racists of today by shaming the Democrats for the sins of our forefathers.
> ...


So being accused of something is the same as being guilty of it? The point of all of this is , to expose the propaganda and hypocrisy of the right and I do believe that I've done that.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 14, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Of course not. But if you're not confronting people like IM2 when they say that all whites are guilty of racism then you are guilty of your own hypocrisy.



> The point of all of this is , to expose the propaganda and hypocrisy of the right and I do believe that I've done that.



That's debatable. Besides, Democrats of today are just as guilty of their own propaganda and hypocrisy. The propaganda comes in the form of, among other things, championing female empowerment and presenting Trump as a misogynist. The hypocrisy comes in the form of ignoring all the women he has hired or appointed and their success and empowerment and instead paint them as morally deficient. In other words, a woman should be empowered and successful but only as a liberal.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 14, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Of course not. But if you're not confronting people like IM2 when they say that all whites are guilty of racism then you are guilty of your own hypocrisy.


I have not heard him say that and you don't what I  would say if I encountered that sort of thing


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 14, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> The social conservatives in America since the beginning have been overwhelmingly the racists.



"I'll have them ******* voting Democrat for the next 200 years" -- LBJ, not a "Social Conservative"


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 14, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> That's debatable. Besides, Democrats of today are just as guilty of their own propaganda and hypocrisy. The propaganda comes in the form of, among other things, championing female empowerment and presenting Trump as a misogynist. The hypocrisy comes in the form of ignoring all the women he has hired or appointed and their success and empowerment and instead paint them as morally deficient. In other words, a woman should be empowered and successful but only as a liberal.



I don't know for a fact that Trump has empowered a whole lot of women but there is ample evidence that he has treated some, including his wife badly. However I am not going to get into it hear and become complicit in derailing my own thread.

However I will say this. Suppose that there is a degree of truth to what you say and that we are guilty of a degree of hypocrisy. That does not negate the argument that Trump is a misogynist .  That is actually my favorite form of logical fallacy :



> _tu quoque_ (To kwok we )(Latin for "you, too" or "you, also") or the appeal to hypocrisy, is a logical fallacy that *attempts to discredit the opponent's position by asserting the opponent's failure to act consistently in accordance with that position;* it attempts to show that a criticism or objection applies equally to the person making it. *This dismisses someone's point of view based on criticism of the person's inconsistency and not the position presented whereas a person's inconsistency should not discredit the position. *Thus, it is a form of the ad hominem argument. To clarify, although the person being attacked might indeed be acting inconsistently or hypocritically, this does not invalidate their argument."


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 14, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Of course not. But if you're not confronting people like IM2 when they say that all whites are guilty of racism then you are guilty of your own hypocrisy.
> ...



I've interacted with him on multiple threads on the subject of white racism and he definitely is one of those who holds the entire white race accountable for slavery and the oppression that followed. Just ask him. If we're not guilty of blatant racism then we are at least guilty of reaping the benefits of a system that favored whites and for that we must pay.



> and you don't what I  would say if I encountered that sort of thing



No, I don't. I said _if_ you're not confronting them... I don't know if you are or not but I have noticed that the only ones who do confront them are conservatives like myself.

In any case, as I said, Democrats are guilty of their own hypocrisy. The case of Trump and women I cited before is just one example.


----------



## Darkwind (May 14, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Few things annoy me more than when people who want to stick a thumb in the eye of Democrats resort to tactics such as pointing out they founded the Ku Klux Klan or pushed through Jim Crow laws following the Civil War. The intent seems to be to draw attention away from the party that harbors the racists of today by shaming the Democrats for the sins of our forefathers.
> 
> It’s a sleazy tactic that doesn’t work, and It is time to set the record straight. First of all, Democrats- for the most part- do not deny or try to hide the parties past. Second, I will show how, when and why the racists fled from the Democratic Party and found a new home and lastly, I will present evidence that shows how, *during the civil rights era, support for civil right legislation was split, not by party affiliation but by regional loyalty-specifically the old Confederacy and the Union. Let’s begin by talking about the civil war era*
> 
> ...


Forefathers?  Democrats today are practicing racists and bigots.  There is no need to look to the past.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 14, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


And as I said appeals to hypocrisy do not negate the argument.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 14, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > That's debatable. Besides, Democrats of today are just as guilty of their own propaganda and hypocrisy. The propaganda comes in the form of, among other things, championing female empowerment and presenting Trump as a misogynist. The hypocrisy comes in the form of ignoring all the women he has hired or appointed and their success and empowerment and instead paint them as morally deficient. In other words, a woman should be empowered and successful but only as a liberal.
> ...



Don't tell me you are not aware of all the women he has hired and appointed. Not to mention the woman who may become the first female Director of C.I.A.



> However I will say this. Suppose that there is a degree of truth to what you say and that we are guilty of a degree of hypocrisy. That does not negate the argument that Trump is a misogynist .  That is actually my favorite form of logical fallacy :
> 
> 
> 
> > _tu quoque_ (To kwok we )(Latin for "you, too" or "you, also") or the appeal to hypocrisy, is a logical fallacy that *attempts to discredit the opponent's position by asserting the opponent's failure to act consistently in accordance with that position;* it attempts to show that a criticism or objection applies equally to the person making it. *This dismisses someone's point of view based on criticism of the person's inconsistency and not the position presented whereas a person's inconsistency should not discredit the position. *Thus, it is a form of the ad hominem argument. To clarify, although the person being attacked might indeed be acting inconsistently or hypocritically, this does not invalidate their argument."



That's rich considering that you just said that the Republican party "harbors racists".


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 14, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Few things annoy me more than when people who want to stick a thumb in the eye of Democrats resort to tactics such as pointing out they founded the Ku Klux Klan or pushed through Jim Crow laws following the Civil War. The intent seems to be to draw attention away from the party that harbors the racists of today by shaming the Democrats for the sins of our forefathers.
> ...


Really.?? Where are you getting that boatload of bovine excrement from? ALL DEMOCRATS? Do you realize how absurd that is?


----------



## Darkwind (May 14, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Well, you're right in that it isn't ALL Democrats.  I wouldn't want to be like a democrat and broad brush an entire ideology like the way the democrats do with anyone who disagrees with them.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 14, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



In that case the appeal to hypocrisy does not negate the argument that the Republican party is not racist.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 14, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> Don't tell me you are not aware of all the women he has hired and appointed. Not to mention the woman who may become the first female Director of C.I.A.


Yes the Torcher Queen. And then there is DeVos  Lovely people, just like Trump. How many actual human beings has he "empowered" Never mind. It's off topic again


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 14, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> That's rich considering that you just said that the Republican party "harbors racists".


Just a statement of fact


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 14, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


That argument can and has been negated on its own merits without resorting to an appeal to hypocrisy


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 14, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...




You guy's favorite mem. And oldest


----------



## Darkwind (May 14, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Good.  You've heard it before so that saves Me the time.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 14, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Don't tell me you are not aware of all the women he has hired and appointed. Not to mention the woman who may become the first female Director of C.I.A.
> ...



If the topic is hypocrisy then we're right on track. But anyway, your derogatory remarks about these women is exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 14, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > That's rich considering that you just said that the Republican party "harbors racists".
> ...



As in, the Republican party gives them asylum or something?

You cited the logical fallacy of the appeal to hypocrisy so let me cite one you are guilty of: 
*
Dicto simpliciter (spoken simply, i.e., sweeping generalization).* This is the fallacy of making a sweeping statement and expecting it to be true of every specific case -- in other words, stereotyping. Example: "Women are on average not as strong as men and less able to carry a gun. Therefore women can't pull their weight in a military unit." The problem is that the sweeping statement may be true (on average, women are indeed weaker than men), but it is not necessarily true for every member of the group in question (there are some women who are much stronger than the average).


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 14, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Except Bud, that did not say that all republicans are racists. I said that the Republican Party HARBORS racists. Not saying that they are all the same.


----------



## MarcATL (May 14, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Which party does the president, who has repeatedly failed to condemn white supremacist and neo Nazis belong to.?  What party does the president who enjoys  the support of racist hate groups   belong to.? Which part does the xenophobes and neo confederates flock to?
> 
> And what exactly is being said about the Democrats that is true, that I have not acknowledged ? I presented a fair and balanced historical assessment of the Democrats from the civil war through the civil rights era. I did not attempt to white wash the dark side of the  Democrats history, but rather, put it in perspective.
> 
> ...


Nothing. If Republicans didn't lie, they'd have nothing to say.


----------



## ATL (May 14, 2018)

The party label didn't really mean a thing prior to '64, today the understanding is that the GOP is for conservatives and the DEM is for liberals, however, the only thing that stayed constant is ideology.  To think George Wallace would vote for anything today other than the GOP is intellectually dishonest.


----------



## MarcATL (May 14, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Thank you for admitting  that you can't refute a damned thing that I said


Statement: Republicans harbors racists.

RW Moron: Chicago!

Statement: The Republican party is preferred by white supremacists, Aryan nation members and racists.

RW Moron: Chicago!

Question: Explain how "Chicago" has anything to do w/the above.

RW Response: If you don't know, you're not paying attention. CHICAGO!!!

That's how much of a damn jackass the poster gooing by iamwhatiseem is.

Him and many of his ilk, because they've all done this same asinine argument.


----------



## Correll (May 14, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Not the GOP, President Trump has repeatedly condemned various white supremacist and neo Nazis, and only a vile liar would claim otherwise.





> What party does the president who enjoys  the support of racist hate groups   belong to.?




Well, a lot of racists blacks and hispanics love them some dems. YOu ever talk to IM2, or Katstevie on this site? Or Paul E what ever shit? They are the worst racists on this site and they vote for you.





> Which part does the xenophobes and neo confederates flock to?




Not sure what you mean.


Xenophobe implies that the fear is irrational.


That's something only a liar or a fool would imply.









Neo Confederates? Are you referring to a movement who wants the South to leave the Union and be an independent nation?

Cause that only way that your question makes any sense.


Never met one. I doubt they exist in RL.




> And what exactly is being said about the Democrats that is true, that I have not acknowledged ? I presented a fair and balanced historical assessment of the Democrats from the civil war through the civil rights era. I did not attempt to white wash the dark side of the  Democrats history, but rather, put it in perspective.
> 
> \
> What is there that you can refute or call a lie?




I did not address what you said about dems is your huge wall of, considering the bullshit in the first paragraph, certainly bullshit.


----------



## ATL (May 14, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




Just like MLK called it.....



> “While not himself a racist,” concluded Martin Luther King Jr., “Mr. Goldwater articulates a philosophy which gives aid and comfort to the racists.”


----------



## Correll (May 14, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




Wow. 

By just completely misrepresenting what I just said, you just proved my point, that you are completely dishonest and would stone wall any argument, no matter how well presented or supported.


Liberals: All the self awareness of a potted plant.


----------



## IM2 (May 14, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



This is another one of the conservatives weak attempts at defection. While they will not say not all democrats, we are expected use a disclaimer every time we talk about them saying not all republicans are this or that. The republican party is the racist party. Period. Think what you want about what was said..


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 14, 2018)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Horseshit. How did I misrepresent you?. You did not even make a case for whatever it is that your trying to covey. All that you do is spew vitriol about liberals. You could not refute my points and I called you on it. How the fuck is that misrepresentation? Learn how to have an adult conversation or stop wasting my time.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 14, 2018)

Correll said:


> Not the GOP, President Trump has repeatedly condemned various white supremacist and neo Nazis, and only a vile liar would claim otherwise.


Bullshit, on the one occasion that  he issued a half ass rebuke, he took it back the next day.Og course you will pretent to not remember, or you suffer from dementia and really don't.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 14, 2018)

Correll said:


> Well, a lot of racists blacks and hispanics love them some dems. YOu ever talk to IM2, or Katstevie on this site? Or Paul E what ever shit? They are the worst racists on this site and they vote for you.


I never said that there were no minority racists who have a problem with whites. But what you are doing is just to try to create a smoke screen to deflect away from the human detritus that is Trump and his supporters.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 14, 2018)

Correll said:


> Xenophobe implies that the fear is irrational.


You don't know English very well, do you?  Or, you just trying to pull some shit here

xen·o·pho·bi·a
[ˌzenəˈfōbēə, ˌzēnəˈfōbēə]
NOUN

intense or irrational dislike or fear *of people from other countries.*
"the resurgence of racism and xenophobia"
synonyms: racism · racialism · racial hatred · ethnocentrism · ethnocentricity ·
[more]


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 14, 2018)

Correll said:


> Neo Confederates? Are you referring to a movement who wants the South to leave the Union and be an independent nation?
> 
> Cause that only way that your question makes any sense.


There are in fact Neo Confederates who advocate succession but that is not the only definition.

Neo-Confederate




> Neo Confederacy also incorporates advocacy of traditional gender roles, is hostile toward democracy, strongly opposes homosexuality and exhibits an understanding of race that* favors segregation and suggests white supremacy.*
> 
> An overall conservative ideology, neo-Confederacy *has made inroads into the Republican Party* from the political right and overlaps with the views of white nationalists and other more radical extremist groups.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 14, 2018)

Correll said:


> I did not address what you said about dems is your huge wall of, considering the bullshit in the first paragraph, certainly bullshit.


That makes no fucking sense . What bullshit? You can't just call bullshit with out explaining how you think that its bullshit. Otherwise, it is nothing but, well ....BULLSHIT and WORTHLESS BULLSHIT AT THAT.


----------



## opinionator (May 14, 2018)

Racists are found in both parties and in all races. In fact, we all have some sort of prejudice against someone or something. Being racist is an ideology. Having some level of prejudicial thinking is natural.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 14, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



And I asked, as in asylum or what? Giving aid and comfort to the enemy? Providing bed and board? What? What exactly do you mean the Republican party "harbors" racists?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



I will not say "all democrats are not..." but you essentially say "all republicans are racists". You don't see the inherent hypocrisy here?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 14, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


Are you playing games now or just being obtuse? Maybe "harbor" was not the best word. How "attract" or "welcome"? Is that better? . But you knew that already, didn't you?


----------



## IM2 (May 14, 2018)

I think that some whites are far too quick to use the "everyone is a racist" line. Why would blacks today not like whites? Is there any white republican here who can honestly answer that question?


----------



## IM2 (May 14, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



I don't see any hypocrisy. I haven't said all of anything and every time I'm talking about whites or republicans I'm not going to keep saying not all before I say anything.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 14, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



You're the one who said harbor, not me. I'm just trying to understand how that word applies and why you used it. If that is being obtuse then so be it.

So, you say the Republican party "attracts" or "welcomes" racists. Let's run with that. So what significance does that have for other Republicans?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Since I got here you've been saying that all whites are either guilty of racism or guilty by association or guilty of benefiting from the racist system and so whites owe blacks. And who knows how long before that.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 14, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




Well can you say you did more?  ( we are talking here meeting people , rich people / poor people, blacks , browns,  from the red state's and blue)

Lived with them , worked with them talked to them..


----------



## IM2 (May 14, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



What I have done is speak to the truth of what  historically documented fact shows to be true. What I have also said there are whites who are not racist just not that many here. Most of the whites in this section are racists but you are not all white people. But when you are called on your racism you want to use that childish ploy whining about how people are talking about all whites when in this case I am talking only abut you. In each case where I have said a white person was racist it was based in their own comments. Not on some fake perception those like you have made up about how I see all whites the same.

I did not see you saying some blacks are more racist than whites when that thread was open it was blacks are more racist than whites. But you think you deserve some special language exemption whereby we have to say things the way you want them said. History speaks for itself. Whites should not have done what they did and most certainly they should not still be doing it while lying abut how it's a thing of the past.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 14, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



That's irrelevant if you think they owe you reparations anyway for being white.



> Most of the whites in this section are racists but you are not all white people. But when you are called on your racism you want to use that childish ploy whining about how people are talking about all whites when in this case I am talking only abut you.



How can you call me on my racism when I'm not racist?



> In each case where I have said a white person was racist it was based in their own comments. Not on some fake perception those like you have made up about how I see all whites the same.



"_You will pay us what you owe. Spiritual law says so_" Or words to that effect. When you say "you",  do you mean the person you were addressing at the time or do you mean all whites? If you meant all whites then at the very least, you expect even the non-racist whites to pay reparations which of course means that you think they are guilty in some way. Not once have you ever distinguished between racist whites and non-racist whites when speaking of reparations.



> I did not see you saying some blacks are more racist than whites when that thread was open it was blacks are more racist than whites.



No, you did not see me saying any such thing. All I said was that some blacks are racist and furthermore, I never made any comparisons as to who is more racist or who has more of them.



> But you think you deserve some special language exemption whereby we have to say things the way you want them said. History speaks for itself. Whites should not have done what they did and most certainly they should not still be doing it while lying abut how it's a thing of the past.



I never said it was a thing of the past.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 14, 2018)

In understanding what TheRegressivePervert means when he speaks of _“racism”_ or _“bigotry”_, it helps to realize that…

He thinks that standing for basic standards of decency and morality is _“bigotry”_.
He thinks that opposing the sexual manipulation, brainwashing, exploitation, and abuse of children, is _“bigotry”_.


----------



## IM2 (May 15, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



I've never fucking said ANYONE owes me ANYTHING for being white. I have said that blacks are fucking owed and we are owed by the mother fucking government of ths nation at very fucking level of that government for the creation, enacting and implementation of racist laws and policies, allowing humam rights violations and continuing human rights violations against the black citizens of this nation. Now where in the FUCK you and these other dumb ass no brained white racists get this idea that we are saying you owe us just because you are fucking white is the figment your ignorant asses have made up in your own mind.

I am not here to please you. This naion has done wrong by blacks. Whites where in charge of setting the mother fucking policies and committing the human rights violations. I don't care how much that bothers your  ass to hear it. This should not have been done in the nation you whites so proudly declare to have been established by god himself to give every man the right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness. That has been a lie and you are just going to have to face that lie if you want to post in threads that are abuot race and  racism.

You say some blacks are racists but some blacks have done nothing like what whites done for you to be making that comparison. I am taking abouot a system created where whites control the resources needed and can decide who gets them. And when I say that, I include the rich white political donors who control politics that decide where the resources will go in cities, states and federally. Your ass is taking about being called names by some black people. If white racism was just name calling and we controlled almost all the wealth, owned almost all the property, businesses , had the most executives, the highest income, the lowest rate of poverty, unemployment always lower than the national average and everything whites have today, I would not be complaining about racism.

In your complaining about how you went to school with racist backs, you were bussed from a more affluent neighborhood to get there. When you were bussed home at night you could leave that racism you claimed to face, but those blacks could not. Yet you are here now trying to make it all the same.  When you complained about the black dude on the job you claimed was racist, you got him fired and kept your job. On that job you were paid more and held a higher position. And we don't know if you were the best qualified for it, or was a black person passed over because of racism and you got the promotion. But you and those like you choose be victims in order to dismiss the things we go through.


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 15, 2018)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Speaking ONLY for myself, you are a dishonest, lying hack, without a shred of integrity.

I have never stated that I am a Democrat on this site, nor can you reproduce any post where I have professed loyalty to any political party. In fact, I have expressed a dislike on some matters for both and have stated before that I have little faith in the entire political system of this country.

As far as being a "racist", your default action is to call anyone who is not aligned with your belief that there is rampant "anti white discrimination", or does not believe that "Lincolns first priority was to free slaves "
a racist.

Which is joke, but not related to this thread.

YOUR problem is of a personal nature.

You are a thin skinned, petty, small minded little person, who is quick to become offended, indignant, and most of all defensive when your "sheet" gets ripped off and you are exposed for the racist  that YOU actually are.

Your arguments only consist of whining all the time about being "smeared by vile lies", but you have never presented an intelligent argument in your own defense.

Your facade is obvious to anyone who can  read and comprehend and the very people that YOU call "racist" make YOU uncomfortable because they outed YOU as one a long time ago.

Fuck You.

Now, back to what is a good thread by ProgressivePatriot.

And he is kicking your ass.

And NO ONE has refuted his arguments with anything that is factual thusfar

Especially YOU.


----------



## Correll (May 15, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...





My point was obviously that you and your ilk are too dishonest to admit when/if I were to prove something.


You dishonestly pretended that I "admitted" that I could not prove anything.


In doing that, you demonstrated the dishonesty that I claimed you have.

BOOM, IN YOUR FACE.



It was stupid of you to not see that coming. THis is you with your complete lack of self awareness.


----------



## Correll (May 15, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Not the GOP, President Trump has repeatedly condemned various white supremacist and neo Nazis, and only a vile liar would claim otherwise.
> ...




Says the dishonest person that knows that he has repeatedly condemned various white supremacists and neo nazis.


You focus on the one time that he blew off the asshole piece of shit "reporter" that asked the propaganda smear, 


and ignore the many times he has made his position clear.



This is you being the dishonest person, I said you would be.


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 15, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Not the GOP, President Trump has repeatedly condemned various white supremacist and neo Nazis, and only a vile liar would claim otherwise.
> ...



Like this public "rebuke" of David Duke:

 "Well, just so you understand, I don't know anything about David Duke," Trump said. "I don't even know anything about what you're talking about with white supremacy or white supremacists. So, I don't know. I don't know—did he endorse me or what's going on? Because, you know, I know nothing about David Duke. I know nothing about white supremacists. And so you're asking me a question that I'm supposed to be talking about people that I know nothing about.""

Yes indeed, real convincing...lol.


----------



## Correll (May 15, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Well, a lot of racists blacks and hispanics love them some dems. YOu ever talk to IM2, or Katstevie on this site? Or Paul E what ever shit? They are the worst racists on this site and they vote for you.
> ...





I answered your question as you asked it.


If you wanted to exempt black and hispanics racists from consideration, then you should have specified that you only care about WHITE racists, and do not consider other racists to be a problem. Because you like them.



White supremacists are a marginalized and irrelevant fringe in our society.


You are an asshole for suggesting that Trump and his supporters are them.


----------



## Correll (May 15, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Xenophobe implies that the fear is irrational.
> ...




You are the one that does not understand English, nor it seems can you fucking read.


From YOUR posted definition.


"intense or* irrational *dislike or fear"



Fear is the rational and healthy response to random danger and death.


NOT being afraid, especially when the danger is to other people, is not bravery, but foolishness.



This is where I just proved, using your posted definition, that your point about xenophobia, is wrong.


And now, you will be too dishonest to admit it. As I predicted.


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 15, 2018)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



If he has "repeatedly" done so, it certainly is a well kept secret in the media. 

It should be relatively easy for you to provide some examples of what he has done "repeatedly". 

Or is everyone here just supposed to believe you because you say so?


----------



## Correll (May 15, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...





You are obviously a racist lefty. IF you vote, you voted for the dems.


If you did not vote straight party, is was so that you could split the ticket for a green or a commie somewhere down the line.


I've refuted several of progressive's points already and as I predicted, he is being too dishonest to admit it.

In one, he accused me of not knowing ENglish and posted a definition of a word I used.


Which completely supported my point.


I have not looked yet, to his response to that, but we all know that he will not admit that. 


Even though HIS post is right there, spelling it out.


I know it. YOu know it. Prog knows it.


----------



## Correll (May 15, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...





Exactly it is a well kept secret by the vile media.


I looked, I've seen it collected before, but now it's buried under bullshit from people like you.


Maybe someone else with more web fu or time can find it.


Here is a* small *portion of some of his denouncements of racism and/or white supramacists, but spun into an attack by a piece of shit reporter.


Trump's David Duke Amnesia - FactCheck.org




> Duke ran for governor of Louisiana in 1991 as a Republican, and Trump said at the time that President George H.W. Bush was right “to come out against” Duke’s campaign. Duke lost but he won a majority of the white vote — which Trump found troubling. “I hate seeing what it represents,” Trump said, referring to what he called the “anger vote.”
> 
> In 2000, Trump considered running for the Reform Party presidential nomination but did not run because he said he did not want to be associated with Pat Buchanan, who had left the Republican Party to seek the Reform Party nomination, and David Duke, who supported Buchanan. Trump at the time called Duke “a bigot, a racist, a problem.”






> ..., Trump announced he would not seek the Reform Party nomination during an interview with Matt Lauer on NBC’s “Today Show.” Trump told Lauer the party was “self-destructing.”
> 
> *Lauer, Feb. 14, 2000:* When you say the party is self-destructing, what do you see as the biggest problem with the Reform Party right now?
> 
> *Trump*: Well, you’ve got David Duke just joined — a bigot, a racist, a problem. I mean, this is not exactly the people you want in your party. Buchanan’s a disaster as we’ve, you know, covered. Jesse’s a terrific guy who just left the party. And he, you know, it’s unfortunate, but he just left the party. He’s going to be doing his Independence Party from Minnesota.






> Trump also put out a statement that day, according to the _New York Times_, that referred to Duke as “a Klansman.”
> 
> *New York Times, Feb. 14, 2000*: Mr. Trump painted a fairly dark picture of the Reform Party in his statement, noting the role of Mr. Buchanan, along with the roles of David Duke, a former leader of the Ku Klux Klan, and Lenora Fulani, the former standard-bearer of the New Alliance Party and an advocate of Marxist-Leninist politics.
> 
> “The Reform Party now includes a Klansman, Mr. Duke, a neo-Nazi, Mr. Buchanan, and a communist, Ms. Fulani,” he said in his statement. “This is not company I wish to keep.”


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 15, 2018)

bear513 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Keep on talking. Maybe you'll eventually say something


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I'm an old white guy that has seen a lot in my time and have not problem with anything that you're saying. 


CC Ghost
     Correll


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 15, 2018)

Bob Blaylock said:


> In understanding what TheRegressivePervert means when he speaks of _“racism”_ or _“bigotry”_, it helps to realize that…
> 
> He thinks that standing for basic standards of decency and morality is _“bigotry”_.
> He thinks that opposing the sexual manipulation, brainwashing, exploitation, and abuse of children, is _“bigotry”_.


You a sick and disgusting liar Blaylock!


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



Okay, if that's the case that you think the government owes you and not whites then I'll ask again: When you said "_You will pay us what you owe. Spiritual law says so.", _who were you addressing_?_



> You say some blacks are racists but some blacks have done nothing like what whites done for you to be making that comparison.



Saying some blacks are racist is not a comparison. Let me put this in simple terms you might understand and that won't trigger your massive persecution complex: If you say that dog shit stinks and I say that cat shit stinks, I'm saying that cat shit _also_ stinks, not that cat shit stinks more than dog shit. 



> In your complaining about how you went to school with racist backs, you were bussed from a more affluent neighborhood to get there. When you were bussed home at night you could leave that racism you claimed to face, but those blacks could not. Yet you are here now trying to make it all the same.



I didn't say I went to school with racist blacks or that I was bused. This is now the third time I've had to tell you this. 



> When you complained about the black dude on the job you claimed was racist, you got him fired and kept your job.



First of all, I didn't get him fired, he got himself fired for spitting on me. That is assault. Even you know that you can't assault coworkers and expect to get away with it, even if you're black. Secondly, I didn't say anything to the HR head about firing the guy, I only related to him what happened.



> On that job you were paid more and held a higher position. And we don't know if you were the best qualified for it, or was a black person passed over because of racism and you got the promotion.



That's right, you don't know. So if you don't know, on what basis do you assume that I'm the racist or in the wrong here? Also, there are black captains in this industry and at least one works for our company. In fact, this black captain and I worked on the same vessel years ago. I was his relief and he was my relief and we got along just fine.


----------



## Flash (May 15, 2018)

The filthy ass Democrats elected as President a racist shithead that attended a church for 20 years that preached hate against Whites and Jew so don't tell me that they are not a racist party.

The Democrats thrive on racism and class warfare.  Without those things they have nothing.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 15, 2018)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You talk a lot but say nothing. You admitted that you could not prove anything by posting crap that says nothing except   to claim that you proved something. Lets take it from the top.

1. What exactly do you think that you have proven and how? 

2. How did I not make my case ?  Be specific.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 15, 2018)

Correll said:


> I answered your question as you asked it.


What was that quest, and answer again? You blow so much smoke that I can't see


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 15, 2018)

Correll said:


> If you wanted to exempt black and hispanics racists from consideration, then you should have specified that you only care about WHITE racists, and do not consider other racists to be a problem. Because you like them.


I care about and condemn all racism but I also recognize that racism on the part of minorities is largely born of the discrimination and marginalization that they have historically been subjected to. All racism is not equal. OK, go a head and have your little shit fit over that- coming from a white guy.

Having said that , this thread is about white racism which you seem to want to sweep under the rug but bringing up anything and every thing else that you can in order to derail the topic


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 15, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



I'm a 54 year old white guy myself and I'm betting you've only seen the tip of the iceberg of the things he's said. Besides, there are at least two falsehoods in this post. 

1.) He calls me a racist when I'm not.

2.) In the second paragraph he claims that I said that blacks were more racist when that is not at all what I said.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 15, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You a sick and disgusting liar Blaylock!



  I posted links to threads that you started, where anyone can see your own words proving that what I just said about you is exactly true.  They can also see there which one of us is _sick and disgusting”_.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 15, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> All racism is not equal.…
> 
> Having said that , this thread is about white racism…



  So, some racists are more equal than others.  How Orwellian of you.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 15, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You'll have to take that up with him. For my part I try not to call anyone a racist but I will call them on anything racist that they say.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 15, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Few things annoy me more than when people who want to stick a thumb in the eye of Democrats resort to tactics such as pointing out they founded the Ku Klux Klan or pushed through Jim Crow laws following the Civil War. The intent seems to be to draw attention away from the party that harbors the racists of today by shaming the Democrats for the sins of our forefathers.
> 
> It’s a sleazy tactic that doesn’t work, and It is time to set the record straight. First of all, Democrats- for the most part- do not deny or try to hide the parties past. Second, I will show how, when and why the racists fled from the Democratic Party and found a new home and lastly, I will present evidence that shows how, *during the civil rights era, support for civil right legislation was split, not by party affiliation but by regional loyalty-specifically the old Confederacy and the Union. Let’s begin by talking about the civil war era*
> 
> ...


Which party insists skin color be used to see who gets a job or gets into a university?

*YET ANOTHER LEFTIST THREAD SELF IMPLODES IN THEIR FACE.*


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 15, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> *YET ANOTHER LEFTIST THREAD SELF IMPLODES IN THEIR FACE.*


How the hell is this a "leftist thread" ? I presented a balled view of who the racists were and are historically and documented the culpability of the democrats.   There is also plenty of evidence for who the racists are today. You're the one imploding because you don't like the truth..


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 15, 2018)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Which party insists skin color be used to see who gets a job or gets into a university?


Claiming that affirmative action is racism is a right wing talking point and opinion. Secondly, even if it is racism, it does not negate the arguments being made. Rather it is nothing more than an appeal to hypocrisy and a red herring logical fallacy.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 15, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Which party insists skin color be used to see who gets a job or gets into a university?
> ...


WHO IN THE WORLD WOULD THINK USING SKIN COLOR TO DENY PEOPLE JOBS OR EDUCATION WAS RACISM?

dumbass.  You are so screwed up you justify racism, what a putz.


----------



## Pete7469 (May 15, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Few things annoy me more than when people who want to stick a thumb in the eye of Democrats resort to tactics such as pointing out they founded the Ku Klux Klan or pushed through Jim Crow laws following the Civil War. The intent seems to be to draw attention away from the party that harbors the racists of today by shaming the Democrats for the sins of our forefathers.
> 
> It’s a sleazy tactic that doesn’t work, and It is time to set the record straight. First of all, Democrats- for the most part- do not deny or try to hide the parties past. Second, I will show how, when and why the racists fled from the Democratic Party and found a new home and lastly, I will present evidence that shows how, *during the civil rights era, support for civil right legislation was split, not by party affiliation but by regional loyalty-specifically the old Confederacy and the Union. Let’s begin by talking about the civil war era*
> 
> ...




I'm glad it annoys you.

It's the facts, so it doesn't surprise anyone it irritates you. The same reason pieces of shit like you demanded gun control after we freed your slaves is the same reason you do it now.

You want to oppress people. Now it just happens to be everyone, not just the brown ones.

I don't even need to address the rest of your insipid cut/paste agitprop.


.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 15, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Democrats Are No Longer the Racist Party



No, of course not, you just think brown people are completely incapable of achieving anything on our own without a hand out from sophisticated white people like you.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (May 15, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Few things annoy me more than when people who want to stick a thumb in the eye of Democrats resort to tactics such as pointing out they founded the Ku Klux Klan or pushed through Jim Crow laws following the Civil War. The intent seems to be to draw attention away from the party that harbors the racists of today by shaming the Democrats for the sins of our forefathers.
> 
> It’s a sleazy tactic that doesn’t work, and It is time to set the record straight. First of all, Democrats- for the most part- do not deny or try to hide the parties past. Second, I will show how, when and why the racists fled from the Democratic Party and found a new home and lastly, I will present evidence that shows how, *during the civil rights era, support for civil right legislation was split, not by party affiliation but by regional loyalty-specifically the old Confederacy and the Union. Let’s begin by talking about the civil war era*
> 
> ...


*They have been active race related since the Civil War and no one noticed it was just as bad in the North.  Slaves can and do take different forms they own you by controling your attitudes, thinking, voting, and public perception by the public.*


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 15, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats Are No Longer the Racist Party
> ...


Really? Is that what I think? How the hell do you know what I think!??


----------



## Meathead (May 15, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


I think you think you're gay. What do you think?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 15, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



I did take it up with him. I'm telling you this because you said you didn't have a problem with anything he was saying so I felt that you should know that he made two false claims in that one post.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 15, 2018)

Dan Stubbs said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Few things annoy me more than when people who want to stick a thumb in the eye of Democrats resort to tactics such as pointing out they founded the Ku Klux Klan or pushed through Jim Crow laws following the Civil War. The intent seems to be to draw attention away from the party that harbors the racists of today by shaming the Democrats for the sins of our forefathers.
> ...


What?


----------



## squeeze berry (May 15, 2018)

the OP is being hypocritical


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 15, 2018)

Meathead said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


In case you didn't notice, there are adults here who are-for the most part- trying to have a serious discussion on an important and complex issue. If you want to taunt people, save it for 3rd period special Ed. class.


----------



## squeeze berry (May 15, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Which party insists skin color be used to see who gets a job or gets into a university?
> ...



affirmative action gives advantage of one or more races over another. It is systemic racism and you are being hypocritical again

ps

to state either party is "racist" does not hold water


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 15, 2018)

squeeze berry said:


> the OP is being hypocritical


Thank you for that well thought out and in depth analysis of my OP.

Just two questions: How am I being hypocritical?

Even if I am hypocritical in some way, what bearing does it have on the facts that I documented?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 15, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



It's what all Regressives think


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 15, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Bovine excrement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## squeeze berry (May 15, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


do you need a safe space?


----------



## squeeze berry (May 15, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...


aren't you being a bit generous with the word "think" ?


----------



## squeeze berry (May 15, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > the OP is being hypocritical
> ...



look it up in a dictionary.

while you are there look up the terms

neo-marxist 
and
social justice warrior


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 15, 2018)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



They are not "marginalized" dumbass. When #45, first spoke about the incident in North Carolina, when that Trumptard ran over people who were counterprotesting a


squeeze berry said:


> the OP is being hypocritical



The OP is calling out hypocrites.


----------



## squeeze berry (May 15, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


 

good for the OP.

OP needs to look in mirror


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 15, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


I must have missed something. I would be curious to know exactly what you found objectionable


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 15, 2018)

squeeze berry said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


I did not actually say that the Republican party is racist. It is more accurate so say that the head  of the party and many racists have found a home and even jobs there.

In my view, affirmative action levels the playing field and ensure that the racial make up of places of business and institutions of learning reflect that of the community. I am not going to argue the racism issue


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 15, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



1.) He calls me a racist when I'm not. "_When called on your racism..._"

2.) In the second paragraph he claims that I said that blacks were more racist when that is not at all what I said. I told him in another thread that some blacks were racist, that's it. I've had to correct him on this like three or four times already.

I object to being labeled as a racist simply for disagreeing with a black person and I object to having my words twisted to where it appears I said something I did not say.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 15, 2018)

squeeze berry said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


Don't troll me bro. I know what words mean and I know what I am-and am not


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 15, 2018)

squeeze berry said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


That is enough of this hypocrite shit. As I said, appeals to hypocrisy  are just a logical fallacy that's employed when you can't come up with anything to refute the actual argument.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 15, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


OK, but I'm not going to referee this or take sides. I would have to go back and review everything that you said to try to ascertain why he might have said those things and it ain't happening. However, I will be more vigil going forward


----------



## MarcATL (May 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I've never fucking said ANYONE owes me ANYTHING for being white. I have said that blacks are fucking owed and we are owed by the mother fucking government of ths nation at very fucking level of that government for the creation, enacting and implementation of racist laws and policies, allowing humam rights violations and continuing human rights violations against the black citizens of this nation. Now where in the FUCK you and these other dumb ass no brained white racists get this idea that we are saying you owe us just because you are fucking white is the figment your ignorant asses have made up in your own mind.
> 
> I am not here to please you. This naion has done wrong by blacks. Whites where in charge of setting the mother fucking policies and committing the human rights violations. I don't care how much that bothers your  ass to hear it. This should not have been done in the nation you whites so proudly declare to have been established by god himself to give every man the right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness. That has been a lie and you are just going to have to face that lie if you want to post in threads that are abuot race and  racism.
> 
> ...


Powerful...POWERFUL!!!!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 15, 2018)

opinionator said:


> Racists are found in both parties and in all races. In fact, we all have some sort of prejudice against someone or something. Being racist is an ideology. Having some level of prejudicial thinking is natural.


Ho Hum. The question is where are the larger number of racists -in which party? I am hard pressed to see how a liberal, a progressive - who are more likely to be found in the Democratic Party is going to be a racist. Lets stop glossing it over. Yes every one has prejudices.....mine is against racists and other types of bigots  who are all cut from the same cloth


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 15, 2018)

squeeze berry said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Nothing  indicates that he has not. It appears that you have not read the OP thoroughly.


----------



## IM2 (May 15, 2018)

I think that some whites are far too quick to use the "everyone is a racist" line. Why would blacks today not like whites? Is there any white republican here who can honestly answer that question?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 15, 2018)

deanrd said:


> It's hilarious that Republicans now fly the Confederate Flag and then insist it's Democrats who are racist.



What's hilarious is you see ONE person displaying a flag and generalize that "if one, then ALL".

And another thing.....
The Confederate Flag stood for more than Slavery.....but then your liberal "teachers" probably taught you all about being a drag queen but never mentioned history or math....


----------



## Rambunctious (May 15, 2018)

dems group people into color groups...economic groups...gender groups...sexual groups....religious groups...and education level groups....


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (May 15, 2018)

*The Democratic Party is fighting against racism, hate and violence…..well except for the racist Nation of Islam Democrats, racist Klan Democrats, racist La Raza Democrats, racist BLM Democrats, Muslim Brotherhood bigots, racist LULAC Democrats, CAIR bigots, racist Black Panther Democrats, racist Aztlan Nationalist Democrats, racist Affirmative Action Democrats, racist Sanctuary City Democrats, violent Antifa bigots, and all of the nasty racist demagogue Democrat Politicians, Pundits, Entertainers and Athletes who work to divide us.

The Democrats make politics about race because they are racist.*


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 15, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> dems group people into color groups...economic groups...gender groups...sexual groups....religious groups...and education level groups....


Yep. And they insist on skin color to deny people equal access to basic things.


----------



## IM2 (May 15, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



I've called you a racist because you've taken the same position on things as racists and have not one time chosen to rebut any comment that has been made that has been blatantly racist. I called you a racist for accusing blacks of being racists in the 1960's while ignoring everything blacks had endured up to that time to point out how whites sacrificed.  Everything you have argued has been trying to deny he fact that blacks have faced a racism you have not ever seen. You posted in the section blacks are not racist than whites by pointing out that blacks are racists which supported the topic of the thread and denied every instance you were shown or asked to prove how blacks are more racist after being shown comparisons of what whites have dine. .

And what is your disagreement based on ghostrider? Because you haven't been called a racist for disagreeing with me any mother fucking more that the claim you made whereby I want you to pay because you are white. You say things like that then can't  understand why you get called a racist. You see ghostrider you don't get to tell us blacks what we need to do. You don't get to post bullshit from some lawn jockey black conservative because you think maybe I'll listen to him tell me what blacks need to do because he is telling us what whites think we need to do and we must listen to what whites tell us since they have been so "successful". When you decide to try that, when you try telling us what we face, then it's time that whites face things too. And what you have to face is at least 241 years of racist laws, policies and acts of individual evil done by whites to people of color. You will face how these laws/policies excluded blacks and made it so whites are where they are today.

You will face the lie where those like you claim how hard whites worked because the truth is whites have been handed almost everything they have got. You white folks don't like that being said about you, but you sure are glad to put that on others. After whites were given land as part of the Homestead Act, I am sure they worked very hard to farm that land. After whites were given low cost loans in the 50's by the government to buy homes, I am quite sure they worked hard to make the payments. While blacks could not get certain jobs because of their race, I'm sure whites who were hired because they were white worked hard to remain employed. I'm sure that the whites who got admitted into colleges that did not allow blacks worked hard to get those degrees. I'm sure that white person who got that business loan blacks were denied only because of race, worked hard to make sure that business was successful.

The issue is not how hard whites worked after they got the opportunity. It is the fact they got the opportunity while others couldn’t because of skin color. If your ass is white and you did not make it, it will probably be because you chose not to. Blacks cannot say the same thing. So each and every time your white ass even starts to think you have the right to tell us blacks how to do things, start thinking about what whites have done and understand that because if what whites have dine you have NOTHING to say. That until you take responsibility for those things like other whites in here have, it is better you stay quiet and stop trying to get every white person to be on your side.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 15, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Have you been conversing with another poster with the same username as me? I never said diddly shit about blacks being racist in the 60s or anything about how whites sacrificed. This is now the fourth time you've confused me with someone else.



> Everything you have argued has been trying to deny he fact that blacks have faced a racism you have not ever seen. You posted in the section blacks are not racist than whites by pointing out that blacks are racists which supported the topic of the thread and denied every instance you were shown or asked to prove how blacks are more racist after being shown comparisons of what whites have dine. .



For the umpteenth time, I have never compared black racism to white racism. I never made any comparisons at all. All I ever said was that some blacks are racist. And that's about the tenth time I've had to remind you of _that_.



> And what is your disagreement based on ghostrider?



What is my disagreement? You don't know? You were there for Christ's sake. Are you telling me that you are calling me racist based on arguments you don't even remember? 

The biggest disagreement we had was the one about the definition of racism. Another big one was whether or not they had renewed the black right to vote when they renewed the provisions of the Voting Rights Act. 



> Because you haven't been called a racist for disagreeing with me any mother fucking more that the claim you made whereby I want you to pay because you are white. You say things like that then can't  understand why you get called a racist.



Okay, so I'll ask once again: When you said "_You will pay us what you owe. Spiritual law says so", _who were you talking about?



> You see ghostrider you don't get to tell us blacks what we need to do. You don't get to post bullshit from some lawn jockey black conservative because you think maybe I'll listen to him tell me what blacks need to do because he is telling us what whites think we need to do and we must listen to what whites tell us since they have been so "successful".



He didn't say anything in the article about white people telling him anything. As far as I'm concerned, they were his own ideas and I have no reason to assume otherwise.



> When you decide to try that, when you try telling us what we face, then it's time that whites face things too. And what you have to face is at least 241 years of racist laws, policies and acts of individual evil done by whites to people of color. You will face how these laws/policies excluded blacks and made it so whites are where they are today.



I've never said anything about what blacks face.



> You will face the lie where those like you claim how hard whites worked because the truth is whites have been handed almost everything they have got. You white folks don't like that being said about you, but you sure are glad to put that on others. After whites were given land as part of the Homestead Act, I am sure they worked very hard to farm that land. After whites were given low cost loans in the 50's by the government to buy homes, I am quite sure they worked hard to make the payments. While blacks could not get certain jobs because of their race, I'm sure whites who were hired because they were white worked hard to remain employed. I'm sure that the whites who got admitted into colleges that did not allow blacks worked hard to get those degrees. I'm sure that white person who got that business loan blacks were denied only because of race, worked hard to make sure that business was successful.
> 
> The issue is not how hard whites worked after they got the opportunity. It is the fact they got the opportunity while others couldn’t because of skin color. If your ass is white and you did not make it, it will probably be because you chose not to. Blacks cannot say the same thing. So each and every time your white ass even starts to think you have the right to tell us blacks how to do things, start thinking about what whites have done and understand that because if what whites have dine you have NOTHING to say. That until you take responsibility for those things like other whites in here have, it is better you stay quiet and stop trying to get every white person to be on your side.



Great. So if you don't want my input or any input or help from whites in general and blacks can stand on their own two feet, what do you need reparations for?

By the way, I would love to meet this other fictional Ghost of a Rider you keep citing, he sounds like an interesting person.


----------



## toobfreak (May 15, 2018)

deanrd said:


> It's hilarious that Republicans now fly the Confederate Flag and then insist it's Democrats who are racist.








You a funny guy.  One guy holds up a Confederate Flag at a rally somewhere and suddenly it becomes the entire fricking party in your mind, like Trump personally PAID the guy to carry it.  Like its on Airforce One and Trump wears it on his ballcap.  You are so fucking intellectually dishonest, you literally STINK.  Meantime, there is nothing inherently racist about that flag or any other flag.  Its a piece of cloth.  That flag merely associates with the south, and YOU people have made it into a racial symbol.  I remember back in the 70s the TV show 'The Dukes of Hazard' being on TV for years and years----  hugely popular the nation over with the "General Lee" car and the Confed Flag on its roof and no one _ever_ called the show racist.  And it wasn't.

Just another false issue manufactured by the idiot drones of the Left constantly trying to rewrite history made to be used to try to manipulate people's attitudes and votes.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 16, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You're a lying and depraved shit bag. You are reported again, this time for stalking me and trolling


----------



## Correll (May 16, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...





1. I said that I could not "prove" anything, if dishonest stone wallers like you were the judge of if I proved something.

2. You dishonestly pretended that I said that I admitted that I could not prove anything.


3. In doing so, you demonstrated the dishonesty that I was accusing you of.


4. And I stone cold busted you on it.


5. EVERY post where you continue to stone wall on that, demonstrates more and more just how incredibly fucking dishonest you libs are.



6. Now you will continue to stone wall.


----------



## Correll (May 16, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > I answered your question as you asked it.
> ...




Says the man that cut everything from the post.


----------



## miketx (May 16, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Few things annoy me more than when people who want to stick a thumb in the eye of Democrats resort to tactics such as pointing out they founded the Ku Klux Klan or pushed through Jim Crow laws following the Civil War. The intent seems to be to draw attention away from the party that harbors the racists of today by shaming the Democrats for the sins of our forefathers.
> 
> It’s a sleazy tactic that doesn’t work, and It is time to set the record straight. First of all, Democrats- for the most part- do not deny or try to hide the parties past. Second, I will show how, when and why the racists fled from the Democratic Party and found a new home and lastly, I will present evidence that shows how, *during the civil rights era, support for civil right legislation was split, not by party affiliation but by regional loyalty-specifically the old Confederacy and the Union. Let’s begin by talking about the civil war era*
> 
> ...


One thing you can never do is tell queer loving crime promoting racist dems the truth.


----------



## Correll (May 16, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > If you wanted to exempt black and hispanics racists from consideration, then you should have specified that you only care about WHITE racists, and do not consider other racists to be a problem. Because you like them.
> ...



 BUT, you only talk about whit racism.


BUT, you only attack the GOP for what small amount of support it draws from racists, without any serving of their interests, while not being concerned about the support the Dems get from minority racists, which you guys repay handsomely.




> I also recognize that racism on the part of minorities is largely born of the discrimination and marginalization that they have historically been subjected to.



A person does not get to claim to be racist because of something that happened before he was born. That is a bullshit excuse for racists you like.




> All racism is not equal. OK, go a head and have your little shit fit over that- coming from a white guy.




Correct.


Anti-white racism has the force of law behind it, SUPPORTING it, while the government and society is constantly on the look out for even the APPEARANCE of white racism, to attack it.








> Having said that , this thread is about white racism which you seem to want to sweep under the rug but bringing up anything and every thing else that you can in order to derail the topic






The thread title is "dems no longer party of racism".


Pointing out that they are now the party of anti-white racism, and thus racism, is completely on topic.


D'uh.


----------



## squeeze berry (May 16, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




you will not argue because you have no proof


----------



## squeeze berry (May 16, 2018)

IM2 said:


> I think that some whites are far too quick to use the "everyone is a racist" line. Why would blacks today not like whites? Is there any white republican here who can honestly answer that question?




this white Republican does not care if blacks do not like me because I'm white.

why  should any white republican care?


----------



## Correll (May 16, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...





They are completely marginalized. 


When President TRump spoke about the incident, he was completely right to condemn the violence on both sides.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 16, 2018)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Still a whole bunch of nothing except bull shit. I'm not playing any more.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 16, 2018)

squeeze berry said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


Proof of what? I am offering an opinion. I'm not arguing it because it is not something that can be proven or disproven. It's a matter of perspective and it is also off topic.


----------



## squeeze berry (May 16, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


how can it be off topic if I am responding to your claim?


----------



## squeeze berry (May 16, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > I've never fucking said ANYONE owes me ANYTHING for being white. I have said that blacks are fucking owed and we are owed by the mother fucking government of ths nation at very fucking level of that government for the creation, enacting and implementation of racist laws and policies, allowing humam rights violations and continuing human rights violations against the black citizens of this nation. Now where in the FUCK you and these other dumb ass no brained white racists get this idea that we are saying you owe us just because you are fucking white is the figment your ignorant asses have made up in your own mind.
> ...


 well, if you had not been sold by your own kind or had done more to prevent your so called oppression, we would not be having this discussion, would we?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 16, 2018)

squeeze berry said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


You or someone else brought up the topic of AA. This topic is about who the racists were and who they are now. If you want to talk about the effects of, and  remedies for racism, start your own topic,


----------



## Votto (May 16, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Few things annoy me more than when people who want to stick a thumb in the eye of Democrats resort to tactics such as pointing out they founded the Ku Klux Klan or pushed through Jim Crow laws following the Civil War. The intent seems to be to draw attention away from the party that harbors the racists of today by shaming the Democrats for the sins of our forefathers.
> 
> It’s a sleazy tactic that doesn’t work, and It is time to set the record straight. First of all, Democrats- for the most part- do not deny or try to hide the parties past. Second, I will show how, when and why the racists fled from the Democratic Party and found a new home and lastly, I will present evidence that shows how, *during the civil rights era, support for civil right legislation was split, not by party affiliation but by regional loyalty-specifically the old Confederacy and the Union. Let’s begin by talking about the civil war era*
> 
> ...



Dims are no longer a racist party?

Well I do admit they no longer throw squinty eyed spooks into jail like FDR cuz those squinty eyed people just can't be trusted, but Dims do now still discriminate against Asians in other ways, like college admittance.

In fact, can anyone name a famous Asian actor in Hollywood that is not some stereotypical karate freak?

Nope, didn't think so.

And what of those white devils?

Yep, still racist, perhaps more now than ever.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (May 16, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Like the fact Democrats since inception to today demand to use skin color to deny people jobs and education.


----------



## Correll (May 16, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...





It is a whole bunch of you stone walling, exactly like I said you would.


----------



## squeeze berry (May 16, 2018)

so a


TheProgressivePatriot said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



affirmative action is racist AF.
It gives one or more groups an advantage based on the color of their skin.

I would believe that dems as a party are in support of AA and therefore institutionalized racism


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 16, 2018)

Votto said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Few things annoy me more than when people who want to stick a thumb in the eye of Democrats resort to tactics such as pointing out they founded the Ku Klux Klan or pushed through Jim Crow laws following the Civil War. The intent seems to be to draw attention away from the party that harbors the racists of today by shaming the Democrats for the sins of our forefathers.
> ...


You use the word "spook" while calling Democrats racist??!!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 16, 2018)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 16, 2018)

squeeze berry said:


> so a
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


----------



## Correll (May 16, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...





We've established that you are a dishonest stone waller. I may very well bring it up again, if you try denying something obviously true. 


Sorry, WHEN you deny something that is obviously true. After all, you are a liberal.



Here is my first post on your pile of shit. Which you have still not touched.




his is about as far as I got is that wall of bs.


Your premise, includes the very self serving assumption that the GOP is the "party that harbors the racist of today".


In doing that, you are, ironically making a far worse smear against modern republicans than the smear you are complaining about, where they smear your distance, ideological ancestors.


Not to mention, that what they say is actually true, while you are spewing vile lies, and you know it.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 16, 2018)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


First of all , I documented the historical FACTS about why, and when the racists left  the Democratic party and where they went. Did you miss the part about the Southern Strategy?  I'm not saying that all racists are Republican or that all Republicans are racists, only that there are more racists among Republicans. I will add that the dearth of Republicans -both elected and as part of the electorate who speak out against racism adds to the justification for condemnation.

The Republicans harbor racists TO THIS DAY and maybe even more so now thanks to T-RUMP emboldening them and welcoming them into the GOP fold.

Actually, it started to intensify when Obama was elected. The racists all came out from under their rocks to support Rebulicans against him

https://www.quora.com/Are-most-racists-Republicans-Have-there-been-any-studies-done-on-this



> There have been some studies done on this topic, but the answer to the question depends on when you ask. When I was a social science grad student in the late 1990s/early 2000s, most of the political science and sociology research on the topic back then had considerable difficulty finding any statistically significant correlation between racist attitudes and political partisanship. *On the other hand, if you look at research that has been done since 2008, when the Democrats nominated and the American people elected an African-American as president, you will find that that correlations between racist attitudes and political partisanship have increased.*



And there is this:


Republicans are Racists



> “Yup, the whole birther movement was racist,” Powell wrote. “That’s what the 99% believe. When Trump couldn’t keep that up he said he also wanted to see if the certificate noted that he was a Muslim.” – BuzzFeed
> 
> And in a December 2015 email to CNN anchor Fareed Zakaria, Powell recounted his aversion to speaking about Trump to the press, writing, “You guys are playing his game, you are his oxygen. He outraged us again today with his comments on Paris no-go for police districts. I will watch and pick the timing, not respond to the latest outrage.” – BuzzFeed



Here is more:

The disturbing data on Republicans and racism: Trump backers are th...



> *At present, the Republican Party is the United States’ largest white identity organization*.* There is a mountain of evidence in support of this claim.* The Republican Party nurtures and cultivates hostility towards non-whites among its voters for the purpose of electoral gain. What is known as *“The Southern Strategy” o*f racist “coded appeals” against African-Americans and other people of color has dominated Republican politics since (at least) the end of the civil rights movement. And during the Age of Obama, American politics has been poisoned by racist conspiracy theories such as “Birtherism," lies that Barack Obama is a type of Manchurian candidate who actually hates America and wants to destroy it from within, efforts to rollback the won in blood gains of the Black Freedom Struggle, as well as unprecedented efforts by the Republican Party to abandon its basic responsibilities of governance in order to delegitimize the country’s first black president.
> 
> D*onald Trump is not an outlier or aberration. In many ways, he perfectly embodies the racist attitudes and beliefs of the Republican Party in the post civil rights era.* Likewise, Donald Trump’s supporters have enthusiastically embraced the Republican Party’s racism towards people of color, in general, and against black Americans, in particular.
> 
> ...



There is plenty more but I don't want to overwhelm you


----------



## IM2 (May 16, 2018)

squeeze berry said:


> so a
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



AA does nothing of the sort. You have been fed a race baited lie that you have chosen to accept.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 16, 2018)

It is quite noticeable that TheRegresiveParasite's denial of racism on the part of his own side, is based entirely on trying to change the definition of _“racism”_ to exclude that in which he and his side openly engage, while including only that of which they falsely accuse their opposition.

  This is, of course, exactly the sort of willful deceptiveness that we've long come to expect of him and his ilk.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 16, 2018)

Bob Blaylock said:


> It is quite noticeable that [user]54822]TheRegresisveParasite[/user]'s denial of racism on the part of his own side, is based entirely on trying to change the definition of _“racism”_ to exclude that in which he and his side openly engage, while including only that of which they falsely accuse their opposition.
> 
> This is, of course, exactly the sort of willful deceptiveness that we've long come to expect of him and his ilk.


Would it be possible for you to actually put together a coherent paragraph that is written above the first grade level and that actually explains and documents what the fuck you are trying to say? How the fuck am I trying to change the definition of racism and what are we doing that's racist. Spell it out Blaylock!


----------



## Correll (May 16, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> First of all , I documented the historical FACTS about why, and when the racists left  the Democratic party and where they went.



If you did, I assume it was buried in that wall of partisan bs. That's on you for hiding any real points you might have had.




> Did you miss the part about the Southern Strategy?




Might have, or might have dismissed it as long ago and well refuted bullshit that only dishonest partisans still believe.

From that right wing rag, the New York Times.


The Myth of ‘the Southern Strategy’


> "But in the 50s and 60s, Democrats embraced the civil rights movement, costing them the white Southern vote. Meanwhile, the Republican Party successfully wooed disaffected white racists with a “Southern strategy” that championed “states’ rights.”
> 
> It’s an easy story to believe, but this year two political scientists called it into question. In their book “The End of Southern Exceptionalism,” Richard Johnston of the University of Pennsylvania and Byron Shafer of the University of Wisconsin argue that the shift in the South from Democratic to Republican was overwhelmingly a question not of race but of economic growth. In the postwar era, they note, the South transformed itself from a backward region to an engine of the national economy, giving rise to a sizable new wealthy suburban class. This class, not surprisingly, began to vote for the party that best represented its economic interests: the G.O.P. Working-class whites, however — and here’s the surprise — even those in areas with large black populations, stayed loyal to the Democrats. (This was true until the 90s, when the nation as a whole turned rightward in Congressional voting.)
> 
> The two scholars support their claim with an extensive survey of election returns and voter surveys. To give just one example: in the 50s, among Southerners in the low-income tercile, 43 percent voted for Republican Presidential candidates, while in the high-income tercile, 53 percent voted Republican; by the 80s, those figures were 51 percent and 77 percent, respectively. Wealthy Southerners shifted rightward in droves but poorer ones didn’t."






> I'm not saying that all racists are Republican or that all Republicans are racists, only that there are more racists among Republicans.



Save your mealy mouthed bullshit for someone that is stupid enough to not know that you are race baiting, ie only your fellow libs.




> I will add that the dearth of Republicans -both elected and as part of the electorate who speak out against racism adds to the justification for condemnation.




And that's a complete load of crap. It is nothing but partisan race baiting bullshit.




> The Republicans harbor racists TO THIS DAY and maybe even more so now thanks to T-RUMP emboldening them and welcoming them into the GOP fold.




Wow. I am sooooo glad that the moderators are so careful to watch out for non substantial flamebait.

At what point are you going to start backing up this utter bullshit you keep shoveling? Ever?





> Actually, it started to intensify when Obama was elected. The racists all came out from under their rocks to support Rebulicans against him




Sure. THat's why Obama won two elections, because American is sooooo racist and American whites were soooooo upset about a black president.


At what point are you going to start backing up all this utter bullshit you keep shoveling?



https://www.quora.com/Are-most-racists-Republicans-Have-there-been-any-studies-done-on-this



> There have been some studies done on this topic, but the answer to the question depends on when you ask. When I was a social science grad student in the late 1990s/early 2000s, most of the political science and sociology research on the topic back then had considerable difficulty finding any statistically significant correlation between racist attitudes and political partisanship. *On the other hand, if you look at research that has been done since 2008, when the Democrats nominated and the American people elected an African-American as president, you will find that that correlations between racist attitudes and political partisanship have increased.*




Funny you let out the part about the* researchers themselves*, calling it a small correlation accounting for, they claim,

13% of the INCREASE in republicans identification, of a massive, and I use that term with heavy, heavy sarcasm, of SEVEN POINTS.


So 13% of 7 points,* is barely more than a whole point of republican identification. *


Wow. And that's the best you could find. That's the power of white racism.


Do you realize you just undermined your own position, massively?







And there is this:


Republicans are Racists



> “Yup, the whole birther movement was racist,” Powell wrote. “That’s what the 99% believe. When Trump couldn’t keep that up he said he also wanted to see if the certificate noted that he was a Muslim.” – BuzzFeed




Well, that's obviously fucking stupid. It ignores the far more likely and obvious motive. THAT IS FUCKING OBVIOUS, and not racist.


SO, that doesn't serve your vile, shitty motive of tearing this nation apart and down.




> And in a December 2015 email to CNN anchor Fareed Zakaria, Powell recounted his aversion to speaking about Trump to the press, writing, “You guys are playing his game, you are his oxygen. He outraged us again today with his comments on Paris no-go for police districts. I will watch and pick the timing, not respond to the latest outrage.” – BuzzFeed




[/QUOTE]
You want to pretend that high Muslim immigration for Europe has not been an utter disaster?

Trump used it to play the media, for free air time, sure.

And that bothers you more than, mass sexual assault, or sex slavery of children on an industrial scale.







And that's enough. THe next point was just rehashing the same bullshit claims, in the Logical Fallacy of Shotgun Argument.


----------



## Correll (May 16, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > It is quite noticeable that [user]54822]TheRegresisveParasite[/user]'s denial of racism on the part of his own side, is based entirely on trying to change the definition of _“racism”_ to exclude that in which he and his side openly engage, while including only that of which they falsely accuse their opposition.
> ...





It was perfectly clear what he said. 


Your willful obtuseness is noted and held against you.


----------



## IM2 (May 17, 2018)

How many years will republicans keep lying? How many blacks have been nominated by the republican party for president? How many blacks have been picked by republican presidential candidates to be VP? Where are all the black republicans in the house? What happened to Colin Powell?


----------



## Muhammed (May 17, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Few things annoy me more than when people who want to stick a thumb in the eye of Democrats resort to tactics such as pointing out they founded the Ku Klux Klan or pushed through Jim Crow laws following the Civil War.


Nobody has ever put a gun to your head and forced you to be a hyperpartisan Democrat. You likely were a hyperpartisan Democrat long before you found out the sordid truth about the Democratic party.

If being told the facts regarding the Democratic party annoys you...and yet you don't have enough common sense to oppose the Democratic party...well... it must really suck to be you, fucking jackass.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 17, 2018)

Muhammed said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Few things annoy me more than when people who want to stick a thumb in the eye of Democrats resort to tactics such as pointing out they founded the Ku Klux Klan or pushed through Jim Crow laws following the Civil War.
> ...


Jesus Fucking Christ! What is wrong with you? !! Did you bother to read past the tittle of the thread? *I *told the facts about the Democratic party


----------



## Correll (May 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> How many years will republicans keep lying?



Republicans aren't the ones lying, race baiting troll.




> How many blacks have been nominated by the republican party for president?




Just like a race baiter. Spend their whole lives spewing racial demagoguery, tearing this nation apart, to the point that well over 90% of blacks believe your vile lies about the GOP,


and then cite lack of black participation in the GOP as "evidence" of their lies.


You are a piece of shit.




> How many blacks have been picked by republican presidential candidates to be VP?




Just like a race baiter. 

Spend their whole lives spewing racial demagoguery, tearing this nation apart, to the point that well over 90% of blacks believe your vile lies about the GOP,


and then cite lack of black participation in the GOP as "evidence" of their lies.


You are a piece of shit.





> Where are all the black republicans in the house?




Just like a race baiter. 

Spend their whole lives spewing racial demagoguery, tearing this nation apart, to the point that well over 90% of blacks believe your vile lies about the GOP,


and then cite lack of black participation in the GOP as "evidence" of their lies.


You are a piece of shit.




> What happened to Colin Powell?




He was beloved, supported and celebrated until he betrayed us.


What part of that is confusing to you?

Answer: NOne of it. YOu are just spewing more racial demagoguery.


----------



## Correll (May 17, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...




You posted a wall of partisan bullshit, that no reasonable person would wade though.


I called on your bullshit in the first couple sentences, and later where you actually mentioned the common lib lie about the Southern Strategy.


If you have something "better" to be crushed up like a bug and thrown into your face,

post it.

CONCISELY.


----------



## Muhammed (May 17, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Your biased conjecture is not the same thing as a FACT, jackass.

The undeniable FACTS of the matter are that the Democratic party supported slavery and Jim Crow laws. The FACT of the matter is that the Republican party was founded to end slavery.

The FACT of the matter is that LBJ enslaved blacks and Nixon emancipated them.

Face it, party of slavery apologists such as yourself are in denial of reality.


----------



## squeeze berry (May 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > so a
> ...




you are in denial of the facts. 
Do you deny that...
You support anti-white racism which includes reparations , blaming the white race for all of humanities problems as well as affirmative action?

If this country and white people are so terrible, why do " POC" from all over the world want to come here? 

Who are the POC that believes this country  is so horrible?
Of course you are right and everyone else is wrong.


----------



## squeeze berry (May 17, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > so a
> ...




thank you for conceding defeat


----------



## squeeze berry (May 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...




the dems pissed all over southern white people, what did the dems  expect? Now they are whining about it?


----------



## ATL (May 17, 2018)

squeeze berry said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


No, they "pissed all over" southern whites that adhere to the ideology that whites are to be placed on a pedestal.  As far as I'm concerned, they can be pissed on until the end of time.


----------



## squeeze berry (May 17, 2018)

ATL said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




I'm going to assume that you are of the melanin persuasion.

In that case that melanin sure is something else as it bestows on its owner the ability to read white people's minds.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (May 17, 2018)

The OP is about as ignorant as they get.

The audacity of this post after we just endured 8 years of the most brazenly racist, divisive politics in the last 100 years under Obama and the Democrats.

And to think these people want you disarmed and helpless amidst their insanity.
.
.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> I called on your bullshit in the first couple sentences, and later where you actually mentioned the common lib lie about the Southern Strategy.



I am aware of the fact that there is right wing propaganda that tries to debunk the narrative that the southern strategy did not play on race, and you apparently have swallowed it  whole. Talk about partisan bullshit. You are a sucker for it. Now look at this:

Exclusive: Lee Atwater’s Infamous 1981 Interview on the Southern Strategy
Selected excerpts


> _You start out in 1954 by saying, “******, ******, ******.” By 1968 you can’t say “******”—that hurts you, backfires. So you say stuff like, uh, forced busing, states’ rights, and all that stuff, and you’re getting so abstract. Now, you’re talking about cutting taxes, and all these things you’re talking about are totally economic things and a byproduct of them is, blacks get hurt worse than whites.… “We want to cut this,” is much more abstract than even the busing thing, uh, and a hell of a lot more abstract than “******, ******.”_


And this


> Those words soon became legend—quoted in both screeds (_The GOP-Haters Handbook_, 2007) and scholarship (Corey Robin's 2011 classic work of political theory, _The Reactionary Mind_). Google Books records its use in ten books published so far this year alone. Curious about the remarks' context, Carter, who learned Lamis had died in 2012, asked his widow if she would consider releasing the audio of the interview, especially in light of the use of* race-baiting dog-whistles (lies about Obama ending work requirements for welfare; "jokes" about his supposed Kenyan provenance)* in the Romney presidential campaign. Renée Lamis, an Obama donor, agreed that very same night. For one thing she was “upset,” Carter told me, that “for some time, conservatives believed [her] husband made up the Atwater interview.” For another, she was eager to illustrate that her husband's use of the Atwater quote was scholarly, not political.



Here is more



> Not bloody likely. In 2005, the political scientists Nicholas Valentino and David Sears demonstrated that a Southern man holding conservative positions on issues other than race is no more likely than a conservative Northerner to vote for a Democrat. But when the relevant identifier is anti-black answers to survey questions—like whether one agrees “If blacks would only try harder they could be just as well off as whites”—*white Southerners were twice as likely than white Northerners to refuse to vote Democratic. *As another political scientist, Thomas Schaller, wrote in his 2006 book _Whistling Past Dixie_ (which naturally quotes the infamous Atwater lines), “Despite the best efforts of Republican spinmeisters…the partisan impact of racial attitudes in the South is _stronger_ today than in the past.”



So you see sparky, that bullshit about it being about economics is just that -bullshit. Bullshit that you bought


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 17, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> I've interacted with him on multiple threads on the subject of white racism and he definitely is one of those who holds the entire white race accountable for slavery and the oppression that followed. Just ask him. If we're not guilty of blatant racism then we are at least guilty of reaping the benefits of a system that favored whites and for that we must pay


You are grossly misrepresenting much of what he's stated.  I've never heard him state that the entire white race today is culpable for the acts of white racist then or now.  What he as well as myself have truthfully stated is that whites today have benefited from the advantages (aka "white privilege") that resulted from the institutional racism which legislatively granted the white race rights & benefits that were simultaneously denied to people of African descent.  We've covered the original beliefs that by Devine decree the white race was alleged to be superior to the black race and that the black race's only purpose was to serve the white race.  We talked about SCOTUS Justice Tanney making the comment 

[African Americans] had for more than a century before been regarded as beings of an inferior order, and altogether unfit to associate with the white race, either in social or political relations; and so far inferior, that they had no rights which the white man was bound to respect; and that the negro might justly and lawfully be reduced to slavery for his benefit. He was bought and sold, and treated as an ordinary article of merchandise and traffic, whenever a profit could be made by it.​We discussed the 14th Amendment being necessary to enforce the rights guaranteed by the 13th (end to slavery), the Voters Rights Act being necessary to enforce the 15th amendment, the 100 years of black codes and Jim Crow laws, and most recently how the mere passing of the Civil Rights Act of 1964 did not abolish discrimination in practice and that affirmation action did not codify the hiring of "unqualified blacks" over "qualified whites" as has been alleged by a stunningly large amount of uninformed individuals.

And yes he has laid out the arguments for reparations by presenting evidence that compares the situation of African Americans to other similarly situated to whom our government has paid reparations for harms it's policies and procedures have caused.

This is all vastly different than how Ghost of a Rider is portraying IM2's beliefs and comments.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 17, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> The OP is about as ignorant as they get.
> 
> The audacity of this post after we just endured 8 years of the most brazenly racist, divisive politics in the last 100 years under Obama and the Democrats.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that thoughtful and oh so deep, well researched and documented commentary. You contribute so much to the level of intellectual discourse! Bless you!


----------



## ATL (May 17, 2018)

squeeze berry said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



You know what happens when one assumes. 

....is that the same arrogance white consevatives have to be able to know what's best for blacks?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 17, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> 2.) In the second paragraph he claims that I said that blacks were more racist when that is not at all what I said.


I believe he was referring to an exchange between the two of you on the thread "Are Blacks More Racist Than Whites?  Most Americans Say Yes".


----------



## TNHarley (May 17, 2018)

The Dim party harbors many racists.
If you dont see that, you are either a retard, or racist yourself.


----------



## squeeze berry (May 17, 2018)

ATL said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...




 most whites couldn't care less about what is best for blacks ( you are just making shit up) b/c they have jobs and family and other responsibilities with which to concern themselves


----------



## ATL (May 17, 2018)

squeeze berry said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...


Evidently you keep your head in the sand about those comments, even when they are prevalent right here at USMB.  But, your spidey senses start tingling when the topic is about things social cons/ white nationalists care about....


----------



## BS Filter (May 17, 2018)

The Demonrat party has always been a racist party, dating back to Andrew Jackson.  They use race for political gain every chance they get.  Obama was a master at it.  Obama showed us that early in his administration with his "professor" friend and the "Beer Summit".


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> How many blacks have been nominated by the republican party for president? How many blacks have been picked by republican presidential candidates to be VP? Where are all the black republicans in the house?



  Which party is it that holds the color of a politician's skin to have more importance than his character and qualifications?


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 17, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > I've interacted with him on multiple threads on the subject of white racism and he definitely is one of those who holds the entire white race accountable for slavery and the oppression that followed. Just ask him. If we're not guilty of blatant racism then we are at least guilty of reaping the benefits of a system that favored whites and for that we must pay
> ...



IM2 has said on more than one occasion: "_You will pay us what you owe. Spiritual law says so_." This was addressed to a white poster. I've heard him talk about the government paying reparations but when he says things like the above, I have to wonder what his motives are. I've asked him twice now who he was talking about when he said this and both times he refused to answer.

For me, it's not so much the idea of reparations that I'm against, it's the idea of holding all whites accountable for slavery and racism. It is simply not fair for those who had nothing to do with it to have their taxes used in such a way.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 17, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > 2.) In the second paragraph he claims that I said that blacks were more racist when that is not at all what I said.
> ...



And? I didn't author the thread and I never said that in any case. What I told him was that _some_ blacks are racist, that's it. I've had to correct him on this multiple times now.


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



As usual, you did not "refute" anything. All that you did was present your usual poor me rant about being "smeared by vile lies", and the so called "lies" are actually truth that you are either too stupid to understand or too blind to see.

And as far as being a racist, you cannot find a post anywhere in this forum where I have ever stated that race is a determinant of superiority, dumbass.


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 17, 2018)

Bob Blaylock said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > It is doubtful that you can prove  the OP  is lying.
> ...



This is not a sexuality forum. Why are you even making a statement like that?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> At what point are you going to start backing up this utter bullshit you keep shoveling? Ever?


I have backed up every damned thing that I have said. The problem is that you are too threatened by anything that does not fit your narrative   that you can't deal with it objectively and honestly. You have a real bug up your ass on this topic. You can believe , or pretend to believe all the crap that you want to believe. Makes no difference to me.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 17, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


He seems to be a very unstable and angry person who is himself obsessed.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> He was beloved, supported and celebrated until he betrayed us.



You were asked what happened to Colon Powell and THIS is your answer?  He did not betray any one. He told the truth about the party. If that is betrayal in your mind, it tell us all that we need to know about you.  It's the mentality of a mob boss  who gets ratted out by someone. who they  trusted.


----------



## IM2 (May 17, 2018)

squeeze berry said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



Whites are being blamed for what thy have done. Reparations have ben paid to all this government has wronged but us blacks, and so now blacks asking for what everyone else has gotten is this great sin. Affirmative Action is not racist. But you are dumb and don't recognize how you have been race pimped.

You're an extremely dumb person. You know nothing abut world affairs and how things have come to be as they are. You are white, want everything your way and have chosen to believe the lie of white victimhood.


----------



## IM2 (May 17, 2018)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> The OP is about as ignorant as they get.
> 
> The audacity of this post after we just endured 8 years of the most brazenly racist, divisive politics in the last 100 years under Obama and the Democrats.
> 
> ...



The only racism we saw were whites mad that a black man was president. Republicans at that.


----------



## IM2 (May 17, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > 2.) In the second paragraph he claims that I said that blacks were more racist when that is not at all what I said.
> ...



It's amazing the extent to which some of these people will lie.


----------



## IM2 (May 17, 2018)

Bob Blaylock said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > How many blacks have been nominated by the republican party for president? How many blacks have been picked by republican presidential candidates to be VP? Where are all the black republicans in the house?
> ...



The republican party. The current president is a example of that. No legislative or governing experience and a proven liar and crook. But at least he's not black.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 17, 2018)

In the news today:

Georgia Republican's racist 'deportation bus' backfires as he gets barred from Cracker Barrel



> Michael Williams, a Georgia state senator running for governor, has tried to boost his 3 percent approval rating by being as demonstrably racist as possible.
> To that end, he’s been parking his so-called ‘deportation bus’ outside of Cracker Barrel restaurants in sanctuary cities around the state. The bus is adorned with mis-spelled sentiments like “FILL THIS BUS WITH ILLEGALS” and “DANGER! MURDERERS, RAPISTS, KIDNAPPERS, CHILD MOLESTORS [sic], AND OTHER CRIMINALS ON BOARD.”



I'm sure you racisism deniers are proud to have him among the ranks of Republicans


----------



## IM2 (May 17, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



You claimed black racism existed while denying any type of white racism. You claimed to have gone to a black school in the 1960s and blacks were racists. But you refused to even try to understand why that in the 1960's, blacks didn't like white people. You dismissed the lifetme of severe and overt white racism these people endured to call them racists.  You claimed racism on a job where you were a supervisor of blacks because you got spit on by a black man. I'm not justifying what the mam did, you should have knocked his teeth out.  But did he spit on you because you were white, or because you called him out in front of all the workers? You want me to say there are black racists when blacks have done nothing the likes of things whites have done and you want to take the anger blacks feel about what whites do and have done to cry abut blacks beg racists.

You don't get to have amnesia.  You will face what whites have done. What you call racism by blacks is not racism. It is the angry reaction and response to the racism of whites.  Surely you can't be sane and think that whites can do as they have consistently done to POC and logically expect that we all are just going to ignore it. And you can't understand how that kind of attitude can be called racist or white supremacist.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 17, 2018)

From December:

After Roy Moore Loss, ‘Baked Alaska’ Urges White People To ‘Have Babies’ & Form A ‘Coalition’ | Right Wing Watch



> Tim Gionet, who operates online under the moniker “Baked Alaska,” urged white people to have more children and “form some sort of coalition” following Roy Moore’s loss because white people are “the ones that are picking the right people.”
> 
> Gionet, who had taken a brief hiatus from his prior status as an alt-right flunky to stream himself playing video games and preaching the gospel, returned to political commentary this week to provide real-time commentary on the results of Alabama’s special election to fill the Senate seat once held by Attorney General Jeff Sessions. *When news broke that Republican candidate Roy Moore had been defeated by Democrat Doug Jones, Gionet began ranting about black voters after one of his viewers posted statistics in a Discord chat server that detailed black voters’ overwhelming support of Jones*.





> “I don’t mean to be a dick here, but what is going on with the non-white voters? I mean, what is—if you care about MAGA, if you care about Trump, if you care about ‘Make America Great Again,’* if you care about the good MAGA candidates, it’s mostly white people who are voting for these people and the non-whites are, and I’m not saying all, but I’m saying a large [percentage], almost 90 percent, are not voting for the MAGA candidates,” Gionet said. “What is going on?*”



What is going on? I'll tell you what is going on. Black people are smarter than you care to admit. THAT is what's going on


----------



## IM2 (May 17, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



It has not been fair to us blacks to have our taxes used to maintain a system that has cheated us. You pay Native Americans every year for things you have nothing to do with. You paid japanese for things you had nothing to do with at the time the money was paid. You pay Jews for something Germans did to them. But when it comes to blacks we get dumb ass excuses that make no sense when you THINK.

The bible in Jeremiah Chapter 34 verses 8-21 specifically states what the requirements are for the payment of slaves and the penalty for refusal. It tells us  this in verses 21-22:

*'Zedekiah king of Judah and his officials I will give into the hand of their enemies and into the hand of those who seek their life and into the hand of the king of Babylon’s army, which has gone away from you. 22 I will command, says the Lord, and cause them to return to this city, and they will fight against it and take it and burn it with fire; and I will make the cities of Judah a desolation without an inhabitant."*

This happens because they did not do as required by the lord, which was to pay their slaves after 7 years among other things which we can say white America is doing to blacks and other people of color. That is spiritual law. So you can refuse to do as the law requires and watch America get what the cities of Judah got or you can pay what you owe us.

Put down the dumb ass white belief of he wants revenge on whitey. I am not the one who can do that. Spiritual law says "vengeance us mine saith the lord". So then you will pay what you owe one way or the other. God don't care about how fair you think it is for whites to pay taxes.


----------



## Correll (May 17, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > I called on your bullshit in the first couple sentences, and later where you actually mentioned the common lib lie about the Southern Strategy.
> ...





Wow. Something good happened and an consultant claimed credit. What a shocker.



Nothing in citing Atwater second hand opinion is more weighty than the academic studies summarized in my link for you.


Nixon desegregated the majority of Southern Schools. YOu dont' do that if you are trying to pander to southern racists.


D'uh.


You libs have been out of ideas for generations.



ALL you have now, is insulting and smearing people.


And the truth is irrelevant to people like youl



Racism is the belief that racial groups have inherent qualities that define the individuals of those groups, and generally that one is better or worse than the others.



THAT'S the question that you lefties never want to ask, when you "Study" rather someone or some group is racist. 


Because on some level you know that truthfully exposing how weak White Racism is in America, is the LAST FUCKING THING YOU LEFTIES WANT.


Because it would destroy you.


----------



## harmonica (May 17, 2018)

blah blah racist this racist that 
the whites are the only race that is racist --BULLSHIT


----------



## Correll (May 17, 2018)

ATL said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > ATL said:
> ...




Big difference from looking at a group of people with obvious problems and discussing possible solutions, 


and looking at someone and claiming to know what they are thinking.


Kind of sad you needed that explained to you. 


Just saying.


----------



## Correll (May 17, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





I totally crushed every stupid thing that Prog said, and caught him in behavior proving him to be a dishonest stonewaller.


Your denial of that, is to be expected as you are a standard lefty, ie utterly dishonest.


I can't be bothered to go though any of your posts, to prove something that we all know it true, but that you will just lie about.


I will take this as a request though, to point out your racist positions and statements as you make them from now on.


Don't hesitate to remind me of this.


----------



## Correll (May 17, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > At what point are you going to start backing up this utter bullshit you keep shoveling? Ever?
> ...




Your desire to pad out your posts with tons of partisan race baiting shit and not have me call you on it,


is denied. 


I do have a bug up my ass on this topic.


You race baiters really have NOTHING but insults to make your case any more.


And yet, you do it so fucking much,with such intensity and consistency, that it is widely effective.



You are tearing this nation apart and down, and yes, it pisses me off.


Indeed, this whole thread, is nothing more than propaganda designed to keep shouting "republicans assholes" at the top of your lungs.



You can't back it up. But you keep coming back to it.


YOu should be ashamed.


----------



## Correll (May 17, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > He was beloved, supported and celebrated until he betrayed us.
> ...




That's your spin on it, in order to support your constant bullshit insulting of good people.


Powell was a member of multiple republican administrations.


If he had issues with Republicans, he should have said so, when he was offered very important and well paid jobs, that made him a famous and powerful man.


Instead, he waited until after he was semi-retired and then he betrayed us by talking bullshit about us to our enemies.


That's a betrayal and only a fucking asshole would claim otherwise.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> Nothing in citing Atwater second hand opinion is more weighty than the academic studies summarized in my link for you.


Except Atwaters own words.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> Nixon desegregated the majority of Southern Schools. YOu dont' do that if you are trying to pander to southern racists.


Horseshit!

Project MUSE - Richard Nixon and the Desegregation of Southern Schools



> Scholars assessing Richard Nixon's contribution to the desegregation of Southern schools have often been unimpressed. His biographer Stephen Ambrose concedes that there was _some_ White House contribution, but observes that "Nixon had to be hauled kicking and screaming into desegregation on a meaningful scale, and he did what he did not because it was right but because he had no choice."1



Jesus fucking Christ! Nothing that you say can be believed!  Here is more,

YES, NIXON DID FIGHT FOR SEGREGATION.



> It's true that, because the late 60s were the high water mark of strong anti-desegregation opinions in the federal courts (led by the precedents created by the Warren Court that Nixon campaigned against) and there were a lot of holdover pro-civil rights lawyers in the DOJ, that a significant amount of desegregation took place in Nixon's initial years in office. To claim that Nixon was responsible for this desegregation, however, requires evidence that he supported these policies and attempted to continue them. Needless to say, nothing of the sort is true. (As the fact that he appointed *William Rehnquist* and unsuccessfully nominated two Southern judges with segregationist histories to the Supreme Court indicates.)



Feeling stupid yet? You should be unless you are to stupid to know what a stupid ass your making of yourself


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 17, 2018)

harmonica said:


> blah blah racist this racist that
> the whites are the only race that is racist --BULLSHIT


Who the fuck ever said that Sparky?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Just more senseless blather. I have backed up every thing that I have said and all that you have is endless appeals to ignorance with no substance.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



What? You claimed I said that blacks were more racist. That was patently false and you know it.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> I totally crushed every stupid thing that Prog said, and caught him in behavior proving him to be a dishonest stonewaller.


Just more of your usual empty blather > What exactly did you crush. ? I have refuted and destroyed every dishonest and slanted piece of propaganda that you posted and you know it but can't admit it.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



This again? Jesus Christ when are you going to get it through your thick skull that I did not say I went to a black school? I've told you this twice already. It was either Correll or Humorme that told you that, not me. 
The elementary school I went to had no blacks at all and the junior/senior high only had two black students; two girls that were sisters and a grade or two higher than me. Okay? Think you can remember that? 



> But you refused to even try to understand why that in the 1960's, blacks didn't like white people. You dismissed the lifetme of severe and overt white racism these people endured to call them racists.  You claimed racism on a job where you were a supervisor of blacks because you got spit on by a black man. I'm not justifying what the mam did, you should have knocked his teeth out.  But did he spit on you because you were white, or because you called him out in front of all the workers?



Didn't I already explain this to you too? Are you actually reading what I'm posting at all? I told you already that there were three people on shift at the time; me, him and a deckhand. The deckhand was working elsewhere so it was just me and him. I did not berate him, scold him, yell at him or belittle him in any way. I simply asked him if he shouldn't have gloves on for the work he was doing. 

I sincerely hope I'm not going to have to tell this shit again.  



> You want me to say there are black racists when blacks have done nothing the likes of things whites have done and you want to take the anger blacks feel about what whites do and have done to cry abut blacks beg racists.
> 
> You don't get to have amnesia.  You will face what whites have done. What you call racism by blacks is not racism. It is the angry reaction and response to the racism of whites.  Surely you can't be sane and think that whites can do as they have consistently done to POC and logically expect that we all are just going to ignore it. And you can't understand how that kind of attitude can be called racist or white supremacist.



I don't get to have amnesia? I'm not the one forgetting everything. I've told you multiple times now that I did not say blacks were more racist, only that some were racist. I've had to reiterate the details of my story of getting spit on about three times now. I've had to tell you three or four times that I did not say I went to a black school.

I feel like I'm caught in a time loop or something. They say that insanity is doing the same thing over and over again expecting a different result. In your case, insanity is saying the same things over and over again and forgetting the result.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



Very profound. But I'm an atheist.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 17, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Who the f••• ever said that Sparky?



Sparky Isn't even participating in this discussion.


----------



## IM2 (May 17, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Your atheism doesn't matter. That's not going to stop what's coming.


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



ROFLMAO!
YOU said:
"I can't be bothered to go though any of your posts, to prove something that we all know it true, but that you will just lie about."

So, who is "WE"?
I guess that you are referring to some of the other alt right, nutjob wackos here like you?

You, like most of your ilk, have a pattern.

You spew childishly stupid (but humorous) allegations of racism, but when challenged to provide an example of the racism that you are outraged about, you conveniently deflect,

Typical. And expected.

And NO. You have not "crushed" anything that Progressive has stated about anything in this thread.

He has stomped your whiny ass in this thread, and you have not stated anything in response that even makes sense. 


But you keep coming back and begging for more.

And it is most entertaining.


----------



## sealybobo (May 17, 2018)

We’ve looked down south and what we see are rich white communities and right next to them poor black communities. Quit acting like southern blacks vote republican because they don’t


----------



## Correll (May 17, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing in citing Atwater second hand opinion is more weighty than the academic studies summarized in my link for you.
> ...





Errr, no. 


HIs second hand opinion is not more convincing that the academic studies, summarized in my link for you.


Only a dishonest partisan who is lying would claim they are.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 17, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> For me, it's not so much the idea of reparations that I'm against, it's the idea of holding all whites accountable for slavery and racism. It is simply not fair for those who had nothing to do with it to have their taxes used in such a way


So on one hand you state that you don't have anything against the concept of reparations but then you go on to say that it's not fair to have the tax dollars of whites go to paying them, correct?

How fair was it for our government to institute laws and policies that legislatively deprived an entire race of people opportunities to prosper and their actual rights as guaranteed under the U.S. Constitution but which were protected for others?  And how much of _our _tax money as African Americans was paid out (at the point of a gun) to institute and protect these racists policies which benefited others at our expense?

When our government harms it's own citizens by it's policies and procedures, instituted due to the racist beliefs of those running it and drafting legislation, then the epitome of unfairness is for it to continue to stonewall and deny making amends for those wrongs it inflicted, particularly when it has done so for other groups of people it has harmed. 

And besides, It's right there in our Constitution, the very first amendment

In the United States the right to petition is guaranteed by the *First Amendment* to the United States Constitution, which specifically prohibits Congress from abridging "the right of the people...to petition the Government for a *redress of grievances*".​


----------



## Correll (May 17, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Nixon desegregated the majority of Southern Schools. YOu dont' do that if you are trying to pander to southern racists.
> ...




1. Your claim that he was dragged to desegregation "kicking and screaming" is unsupported and unconvincing. 

1b. But in making that claim, you implicitly admit that desegregation did take place under Nixon, and you are trying desperately to explain it away, to save your lie.


2. In your second shocking "rebuttal", you claim that it was not Nixon, who as President was responsible for the Desegregation but hold over lawyers in the DOJ.


2.B. That's really funny. And again admits that the desegregation did take place under Nixon.  



3.  No, I'm not feeling stupid. What I'm feeling is like I am beating a baby seal to death. To make it clear for you, since, you seem to be the type of person who needs a lot of help, YOu are the baby seal, and the club I'm using is the Truth.


----------



## Correll (May 17, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...





Nothing in your post addressed my point. So here it is again. 






Your desire to pad out your posts with tons of partisan race baiting shit and not have me call you on it,


is denied.


I do have a bug up my ass on this topic.


You race baiters really have NOTHING but insults to make your case any more.


And yet, you do it so fucking much,with such intensity and consistency, that it is widely effective.



You are tearing this nation apart and down, and yes, it pisses me off.


Indeed, this whole thread, is nothing more than propaganda designed to keep shouting "republicans assholes" at the top of your lungs.



You can't back it up. But you keep coming back to it.


YOu should be ashamed.


----------



## Correll (May 17, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...





You being an asshole is noted.


My point stands.




Your desire to pad out your posts with tons of partisan race baiting shit and not have me call you on it,


is denied.


I do have a bug up my ass on this topic.


You race baiters really have NOTHING but insults to make your case any more.


And yet, you do it so fucking much,with such intensity and consistency, that it is widely effective.



You are tearing this nation apart and down, and yes, it pisses me off.


Indeed, this whole thread, is nothing more than propaganda designed to keep shouting "republicans assholes" at the top of your lungs.



You can't back it up. But you keep coming back to it.


YOu should be ashamed.


----------



## Correll (May 17, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




Should be obvious. Me, you, anyone else reading. 


YOu are a racist.


----------



## Correll (May 17, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> We’ve looked down south and what we see are rich white communities and right next to them poor black communities. Quit acting like southern blacks vote republican because they don’t





I've lived in the south, and there are plenty of poor white communities, right next to poor black communities. 

Actually, they are pretty intertwined from what I saw.


What was your point about that?


----------



## sealybobo (May 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > We’ve looked down south and what we see are rich white communities and right next to them poor black communities. Quit acting like southern blacks vote republican because they don’t
> ...


Notice you didn’t say rich black communities next to poor white communities?


----------



## IM2 (May 17, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



You  want me to say that there are black racists. But what you call black racism is not racism. It appears that  you, like other whites here like you think whites can do the things they have been doing and no body has the right to be angry with them about it. If we are then we are racists. You said you were spit on. Why did that happen? You do have amnesia as you seen to have forgotten 241 years of white racism and that counts today as we near year 242 of white racism in America.


----------



## Correll (May 17, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Not that I saw, nor would expect.


What is your point?


----------



## Correll (May 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




And kate stevie wonders why I call you a collectivist.


LOL!!!!


----------



## IM2 (May 17, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



You've said more than that.


----------



## IM2 (May 17, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > For me, it's not so much the idea of reparations that I'm against, it's the idea of holding all whites accountable for slavery and racism. It is simply not fair for those who had nothing to do with it to have their taxes used in such a way
> ...



*ALL RISE!  Class is in session!*


----------



## sealybobo (May 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I don’t know. But here’s a thought. Recently I’ve seen blacks acting out in public. Getting “uppity”. I think they’ve been emboldened by these incidences like Starbucks. Anyways, the one time it happened to me I didn’t argue back. I didn’t dare. Next thing you know their phone is out and they got you on good morning America. 

So if I see a suspicious black guy walking around who I don’t recognize in my private condo community I can’t ask him who he’s visiting for fear of it seeming racist. This is going to give criminals an advantage


----------



## IM2 (May 17, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



Have you lost your damn mind?


----------



## sealybobo (May 17, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Travel the USA, you will see in a heart beat the blue state's are way more racist and segregated then the red state's in the year 2018


Who cares? Look at how many blacks the unions in Detroit hired before conservatives sent those “too high” paying jobs overseas to break the unions. Who cares that blacks choose to live with blacks? They just want jobs. They didn’t want to move to the burbs and pay higher home prices and taxes to live with whites. 

White young people are starting to move to Detroit. They think City life is cool. I like the country better but this is good. 700,000 blacks left Detroit. It would be nice if 700,000 whites moved in and helped fix it up with taxes, spending


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 17, 2018)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



No need to drag me into your response.

I clearly stated in this very thread, that I don't speak for all black people. 

I speak only for myself.

But YOU stated that you believe that you speak for the "vast majority" of white people.

That sounds like a "collectivist" mindset to me. 

And it is actually an insult to white people who are capable of speaking for themselves.

Check yourself before you wreck yourself.


----------



## GreenBean (May 17, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Few things annoy me more than when people who want to stick a thumb in the eye of Democrats resort to tactics such as pointing out they founded the Ku Klux Klan or pushed through Jim Crow laws following the Civil War. The intent seems to be to draw attention away from the party that harbors the racists of today by shaming the Democrats for the sins of our forefathers.
> 
> It’s a sleazy tactic that doesn’t work, and It is time to set the record straight. First of all, Democrats- for the most part- do not deny or try to hide the parties past. Second, I will show how, when and why the racists fled from the Democratic Party and found a new home and lastly, I will present evidence that shows how, *during the civil rights era, support for civil right legislation was split, not by party affiliation but by regional loyalty-specifically the old Confederacy and the Union. Let’s begin by talking about the civil war era*
> 
> ...



An apologist for Democratic Racist History - is that what you are now ?  Stop making excuses for the klans men and slave holders .

Excuses are like assholes everybody has one, you are one.


----------



## sealybobo (May 17, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Few things annoy me more than when people who want to stick a thumb in the eye of Democrats resort to tactics such as pointing out they founded the Ku Klux Klan or pushed through Jim Crow laws following the Civil War. The intent seems to be to draw attention away from the party that harbors the racists of today by shaming the Democrats for the sins of our forefathers.
> ...


The klan is in the gop today right?


----------



## IM2 (May 17, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Few things annoy me more than when people who want to stick a thumb in the eye of Democrats resort to tactics such as pointing out they founded the Ku Klux Klan or pushed through Jim Crow laws following the Civil War. The intent seems to be to draw attention away from the party that harbors the racists of today by shaming the Democrats for the sins of our forefathers.
> ...



America has a racist history and both parties have been part of it. You don't get to tell us as blacks today how we were not slaves and you are not responsible because you were not alive, then declare that democrats today who were just as much not around as your asses were then as the party of slavery and racism now. Blacks left the republican party for a reason, and you are not going to get any large number of us back by claiming we are only democrats because we want free shit.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 17, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



That's funny.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 17, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > For me, it's not so much the idea of reparations that I'm against, it's the idea of holding all whites accountable for slavery and racism. It is simply not fair for those who had nothing to do with it to have their taxes used in such a way
> ...



First of all, I didn't say that I didn't have anything against the concept of reparations. I said "_It's not so much_..." I'm against reparations but it's the idea of holding all whites accountable for slavery and racism I have the biggest problem with. Do you think it's right or fair that Asian Americans should have their tax money spent to right a wrong that they had nothing to do with? Or Hispanics? Or Brazilians? Or Irish? Or Somalis?


----------



## IM2 (May 17, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



Do you think before you post? Or do you think you can keep on repeating the same debunked stuff time after time.

*EVERY OTHER GROUP THAT HAS BEEN WRONGED BY THIS GOVERNMENT HAS RECEIVED REPARATIONS BUT US.* 

And you continue paying for wrongs you did not do.


----------



## IM2 (May 17, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...



You won't laugh when the bill is due.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (May 17, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Care to elaborate on that.?


why? the statement is right on point, I understood it perfectly


----------



## IM2 (May 17, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Travel the USA, you will see in a heart beat the blue state's are way more racist and segregated then the red state's in the year 2018
> ...



I live in Kansas. I have traveled the whole country. Bear is wrong.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 18, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> First of all, I didn't say that I didn't have anything against the concept of reparations. I said "_It's not so much_..." I'm against reparations but it's the idea of holding all whites accountable for slavery and racism I have the biggest problem with. Do you think it's right or fair that Asian Americans should have their tax money spent to right a wrong that they had nothing to do with? Or Hispanics? Or Brazilians? Or Irish? Or Somalis?


So why don't you feel this way about the reparations that were paid to the Japanese American citizens that were interned during WWII by our government?  Did not at least a portion of that money come from every single one of us?

Six times victims have received reparations
....
*Japanese internment*
The forced internment of 120,000 Japanese-Americans in camps during World War II resulted in about $3.1 billion in property loss and $6.4 billion in income loss, in 2014 dollars. If you account for the possibility that that money might have been invested and gotten above-inflation returns, the economic losses are even larger.

Congress made two attempts at reparations, the Japanese-American Claims Act of 1948 and the Civil Liberties Act of 1988. Between 1948 and 1965, the former authorized payments totaling $38 million (which comes to somewhere between $286 to $374 million in 2014 dollars), which didn't come close to matching the economic loss. The latter offered survivors $20,000 each in reparations. By 1998, 80,000 survivors had collected their share, for a total payout of $1.6 billion (between $2.3 billion and $3.2 billion today). There is no accounting by which either measure adequately repaid internees for their economic losses, let alone compensated for pain and suffering.

*Forced sterilization*
Most Americans states practiced one or another form of eugenics during the 20th century, with forced sterilizations of "unfit" people being a prime instrument. The targets were largely but by no means entirely mentally or developmentally disabled; poor black women on welfare were especially likely to be victimized in this manner. The Supreme Court gave the practice a green light with 1927's _Buck v. Bell_, and eventually 33 states adopted the practice, forcibly sterilizing about 65,000 people total through the 1970s. Oregon forcibly sterilized people as late as 1981, and its Board of Eugenics (renamed the "Board of Social Protection" in 1967) was only abolished in 1983.

Very few states have acknowledged or apologized for these policies, and only one, North Carolina, has set up a reparations program. The state sterilized about 7,600 people, most of whom are no longer living, but last year passed a $10 million reparations program that should give the more than 177 living victims somewhere in the range of $50,000 each. The payments should be made within a few years. Some victims have objected, saying this doesn't come close to remedying the injustice. As one victim, Elaine Riddick Jessie (who was sterilized at age 14 after being raped and giving the resulting son up for adoption), put it, "If I accepted it, what kind of value am I putting on my life?"

California, which sterilized by far the largest number of people of any state, has yet to pay out reparations.

*Tuskegee experiment*
After the end of the Tuskegee experiment — in which 399 black men with syphilis were left untreated to study the progression of the disease between 1932 and 1972 — the government reached a $10 million out of court settlement with the victims and their families in 1974, which included both monetary reparations (in 2014 dollars, $178,000 for men in the study who had syphilis, $72,000 for heirs, $77,000 for those in the control group and $24,000 for heirs of those in the control group) and a promise of lifelong medical treatment for both participants and their immediate families. According to the CDC, 15 descendants are still receiving treatment through the program today.

*Rosewood*
In 1923, the primarily black town of Rosewood on the Gulf Coast of Florida was destroyed in a race riot that, by official counts, killed at least six black residents and two whites (though some descendants of the town's residents have claimed many more were killed and dumped in mass graves). In 1994, the state of Florida agreed to a reparations package worth around $3.36 million in 2014 dollars, of which $2.4 million today would be set aside to compensate the 11 or so remaining survivors of the incident, $800,000 to compensate those who were forced to flee the town, and $160,000 would go to college scholarships primarily aimed at descendants​


----------



## IM2 (May 18, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > First of all, I didn't say that I didn't have anything against the concept of reparations. I said "_It's not so much_..." I'm against reparations but it's the idea of holding all whites accountable for slavery and racism I have the biggest problem with. Do you think it's right or fair that Asian Americans should have their tax money spent to right a wrong that they had nothing to do with? Or Hispanics? Or Brazilians? Or Irish? Or Somalis?
> ...



Because he's a racist.


----------



## Correll (May 18, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




Welcome to your future as a second class citizen. 


It will only be getting worse, never better, for the rest of your life, and lives of your descendants.


----------



## Correll (May 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Don't worry. He is a liberal. This flash of sanity and clear perception, is likely a passing fluke.


katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




It depends on the issue. 

I certainly can't speak for the vast majority of white people, say on, Presidential Candidates.


But there are some issues, especially if backed by polls showing massive agreement, that I can.


I don't recall exactly which issue, I told you that I spoke for the "vast majority" of white people, but I am sure that I would not say that, unless I had good reason.


And no, that's not a collectivist mindset.


THIS is a collectivist mindset, defending the idea of being angry with individuals now, because of the past, often centuries ago, actions of a group.


"you think whites can do the things they have been doing and no body has the right to be angry with them "



Note the complete lack of any  attempt to limit the anger to the individuals that DID the provocation.

Indeed, IM2, angrily rejects and dismisses that idea.


----------



## GreenBean (May 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Blacks left the republican party for a reason,


It started with the guy in my avatar picture, the last of the good Democrats   ...  but then he was executed in 1963 ... the Democratic Machine under LBJ picked up the Ball and introduced a new form of  slavery and the more astute blacks are only now escaping the plantation in droves. - not the dumb asses like you  IM2 - you're an ignorant cotton picker and allways will be.

Re:  "You don't get to tell us as blacks today how we were not slaves and you are not responsible because you were not alive"    ... Uh sorry little fella ..Yes we do ... you were never a slave in the historical sense of the word, in fact  you're just another pampered little pansy who wallows and waddles in the muck and mire of your sense of Opression and entitlement.  Guess what '*bro'* - you ain't entitled to shit that you didn't earn.  My ancestors were conquered - has their land taken away and were put on reservations but you don't and won't see me playing a violin with a hand out cup at my feet .  .... you fkng ignoramus.


----------



## IM2 (May 18, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks left the republican party for a reason,
> ...



If you are a Native American you got reparations. Be quiet. But you aren't one. You are white. So you have nothing to say.


----------



## sealybobo (May 18, 2018)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I’m right in between you two. That means I’m about as fair and balanced as you’re going to get. I see when im2 is right. He’s not 100% wrong you know.

It’s like the Jews and Palestinians. The Jews act like they are 100% in the right. As someone who’s not a Jew or Arab I can see they are not and neither are you


----------



## Correll (May 18, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Have you read up on the studies challenging the normal narrative of the Southern Strategy? 


Have you ever read up, and seriously questioned any of the arguments made in DEFENDING the claim of the Southern Strategy?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


So I have a question and a comment.  Are you intentionally making racist comments or racially charged comments?  I ask because there is a poster here who is hypersensitive to being called a racist but makes comments of a nature similar to the ones you've made here.  So while I won't assume that you are (some are proudly so) the use of the word "uppity" when referring to black people has a racist connotation since the original term was "uppity ******(s)".

As to my comment it has to do with you stating "if I see a suspicious *black *guy walking around who I don’t recognize in my private condo community I can’t ask him who he’s visiting for fear of it seeming racist".  It is this mindset which led to Trayvon Martin's death at the hands of George Zimmerman yet every time I ask under what authority did Zimmerman follow (surveill / stalk) and then attempt to confront and question Martin (detain & interrogate) my inquiry is met with complete silence or deflection.  

I already know the answer to the question, I'm just trying to see if anyone else does and so far it's not looking good.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 18, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Few things annoy me more than when people who want to stick a thumb in the eye of Democrats resort to tactics such as pointing out they founded the Ku Klux Klan or pushed through Jim Crow laws following the Civil War. The intent seems to be to draw attention away from the party that harbors the racists of today by shaming the Democrats for the sins of our forefathers.
> ...


That is fucking idiotic, but exactly what I would expect of you! I am not an apologist  for anything. If you think that I am, than your reading comprehension is abysmal, or , more likely, you're knowingly lying .


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 18, 2018)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



As usual, you're deflecting about what ypu stated by claiming "not to recall which issues, you were talking about", regarding speaking for the vast majority of white people?

It was right here in this thread. If thinking you do under any circumstances, isn't a collectivist belief,(which it is) then it is most certainly excessively arrogant.

And as far as anything that IM2 posts, he is an adult and you do not need to talk to me as if he is not present.


----------



## Correll (May 18, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...





1. No, I don't recall the specifics of the comment you are referring to. On some issues, I feel comfortable speaking for others, if I have reason to believe that I know where they stand. Such as multiple polls showing mass agreement.


2. Neither collectivist, nor arrogant. I explained what collectivist was, in a previous post. You ignore that, and just keep repeating your previous claim. THat's the Logical Fallacy of Proof by Assertion and you lose.


3. Actually, I mentioned YOU to HIM, and YOU choose to jump in. I'm well aware that he is "here".


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 18, 2018)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You just mentioned IM2 to me in your previous post.....or did you already forget that as well?

I jumped in initially, because YOU mentioed ME, and I spoke for myself in response, which is normal.


Just like the poll that was taken for this thread title,i  general polls depending on who is taking them can be biased, or collect data from a select group, to obtain a desired result, just like numbers, polls can be manipulated as well.

So, no you don't speak for anyone that you do not really even know, nor do I.

It is arrogant to think that you do.

It is a collectivist mindset to have certain beliefs regarding anything and assume that what you happen to think applies to a "vast majority" which comprises millions of people.

And your childish "win/lose"  reasoning makes you look even sillier.

This is not grade school, or a contest.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 18, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Care to elaborate on that.?
> ...


It is an opinion and an appeal to ignorance logical fallacy if you expect it to be taken as fact without explanation and documentation,


----------



## Correll (May 18, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





No, and that doesn't change what I said. 


I mentioned YOU to HIM, and YOU choose to jump in. I'm well aware that he is "here".





> I jumped in initially, because YOU mentioed ME, and I spoke for myself in response, which is normal.




I'm not the one complaining about it.




> Just like the poll that was taken for this thread title,i  general polls depending on who is taking them can be biased, or collect data from a select group, to obtain a desired result, just like numbers, polls can be manipulated as well.
> 
> So, no you don't speak for anyone that you do not really even know, nor do I.
> 
> It is arrogant to think that you do.



YOur stand against the concept of polling and communication and logical analysis is noted and laughed at.


Yes. One has to be careful with polls. If you think I was wrong in what I said, when I spoke for white people, as a group, you are welcome to try to challenge what I said, or my claim that whites as a group agree with me.

Otherwise, save your drama for some who cares.



> It is a collectivist mindset to have certain beliefs regarding anything and assume that what you happen to think applies to a "vast majority" which comprises millions of people.



It would be, if I had just "assumed" as you claim. But I did not. 

So, all you are doing is spouting stuff and nonsense.






> And your childish "win/lose"  reasoning makes you look even sillier.




LOL!!! 



> This is not grade school, or a contest.





This is a small part of the COntest of Ideas, and you certainly do a lot of losing.


----------



## GreenBean (May 18, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


----------



## GreenBean (May 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


You have no idea what you're talking about do you ???  That was only for the people still living on the reservation ... and my people came from the Canadian side of the border ... my line has been part of mainstream society for several generations now and beholden to no one ... we make our own way in the world


----------



## sealybobo (May 18, 2018)

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


I hear the right wing spin on everything.  Not buying it.


----------



## sealybobo (May 18, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...



What authority do I need to ask someone I don't recognize in my private community who they are there visiting?  

What right did Trevon have to get violent just because someone who lived there asked him what he was doing creeping around at night?


----------



## MarcATL (May 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> It has not been fair to us blacks to have our taxes used to maintain a system that has cheated us. You pay Native Americans every year for things you have nothing to do with. You paid japanese for things you had nothing to do with at the time the money was paid. You pay Jews for something Germans did to them. But when it comes to blacks we get dumb ass excuses that make no sense when you THINK.
> 
> The bible in Jeremiah Chapter 34 verses 8-21 specifically states what the requirements are for the payment of slaves and the penalty for refusal. It tells us  this in verses 21-22:
> 
> ...


Damn boy, DAMN!

You better PREACH!!!


----------



## MarcATL (May 18, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> So on one hand you state that you don't have anything against the concept of reparations but then you go on to say that it's not fair to have the tax dollars of whites go to paying them, correct?
> 
> How fair was it for our government to institute laws and policies that legislatively deprived an entire race of people opportunities to prosper and their actual rights as guaranteed under the U.S. Constitution but which were protected for others?  And how much of _our _tax money as African Americans was paid out (at the point of a gun) to institute and protect these racists policies which benefited others at our expense?
> 
> ...


They're not constitutionalists.


----------



## MarcATL (May 18, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> What authority do I need to ask someone I don't recognize in my private community who they are there visiting?
> 
> *What right did Trevon have to get violent just because someone who lived there asked him what he was doing creeping around at night?*


How do you know for a fact that Trayvon Martin got violent "just because someone who lived there asked him what he was doing creeping around at night?"

Your entire post is steeped in bias.


----------



## MarcATL (May 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Have you lost your damn mind?


Yes, he has.


----------



## GreenBean (May 18, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > It has not been fair to us blacks to have our taxes used to maintain a system that has cheated us. You pay Native Americans every year for things you have nothing to do with. You paid japanese for things you had nothing to do with at the time the money was paid. You pay Jews for something Germans did to them. But when it comes to blacks we get dumb ass excuses that make no sense when you THINK.
> ...


Praise the Lord and Pass the Ammunition


----------



## MarcATL (May 18, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> First of all, I didn't say that I didn't have anything against the concept of reparations. I said "_It's not so much_..." I'm against reparations but it's the idea of holding all whites accountable for slavery and racism I have the biggest problem with. Do you think it's right or fair that Asian Americans should have their tax money spent to right a wrong that they had nothing to do with? Or Hispanics? Or Brazilians? Or Irish? Or Somalis?


The question was asked of you, "do you think it's fair that blacks have had their freedom and lives taken away by the government for centuries?"

You have not yet answered...why is this?


----------



## GreenBean (May 18, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Zimmerman had every right to ask him what he was doing ... when Treyvon starting acting up Zimmerman had no business pulling a gun on the kid... he was told by the 911 dispatcher not to get out of the car ... 2 knuckle heads Treyvon and Zimmerman, one had a gun who do you think won poor little treyvon he shoulda run .. then Obama and the race baiters couldn't have fun.... . son of a gun


----------



## MarcATL (May 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Do you think before you post? Or do you think you can keep on repeating the same debunked stuff time after time.
> 
> *EVERY OTHER GROUP THAT HAS BEEN WRONGED BY THIS GOVERNMENT HAS RECEIVED REPARATIONS BUT US.*
> 
> And you continue paying for wrongs you did not do.


It's called Cognitive Dissonance.







Folk like ghost are chuck full of it.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (May 18, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> It is an opinion and an appeal to ignorance logical fallacy if you expect it to be taken as fact without explanation and documentation,


care to elaborate?...btw, george wallace was a democrat and robert byrd the man hillary referred to as a mentor was a member of the klan...white liberals are still using minorities for their own ends


----------



## sealybobo (May 18, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > What authority do I need to ask someone I don't recognize in my private community who they are there visiting?
> ...



What do you think happened?  Explain it to me in detail how you believe it all went down.  Are you suggesting Zimmerman walked up the Trevon, physically assaulted him first and that's what led to him getting beat up?  

For some reason I have a hard time believing George touched him first.  

To me it makes more sense that George pissed Trevon off and Trevon beat him up for disrespecting him and George shot him because he was now suddenly getting his ass whipped.  

I'm not defending Zimmerman but if Trevon started beating him up just because he followed him then he gave Zimmerman the justification for shooting him.  Sad but true.


----------



## sealybobo (May 18, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > What authority do I need to ask someone I don't recognize in my private community who they are there visiting?
> ...


How do you know the facts?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 18, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > It is an opinion and an appeal to ignorance logical fallacy if you expect it to be taken as fact without explanation and documentation,
> ...


This is the tripe that you offer to support you inane clap trap : "_Travel the USA, you will see in a heart beat the blue state's are way more racist and segregated then the red state's in the year 2018  _"

Yes Wallace was a racist, a southern Democrat like the ones that I spoke of. So what. Byrd made a bad choice by cavorting with the Klan as a young man and  spent his entire professional life regretting it and apologizing for it. Surely you can do better? Maybe not.


----------



## MarcATL (May 18, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> *What do you think happened? * Explain it to me in detail how you believe it all went down.  Are you suggesting Zimmerman walked up the Trevon, physically assaulted him first and that's what led to him getting beat up?
> 
> For some reason *I have a hard time believing* George touched him first.
> 
> ...


I'm not even gonna justify your BS.

I'm simply going to point out the key words, from your own statements, that PROVE you're just pulling your "conclussions", from whole cloth, out of your ass.

What you think and/or thought has no value, merit or bearing on anything factual. BTW, do you know what "thought" made a man do...? Soil himself.






And that's exactly what you're doing every time you post such clap trap.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (May 18, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> This is the tripe that you offer to support you inane clap trap : "_Travel the USA, you will see in a heart beat the blue state's are way more racist and segregated then the red state's in the year 2018 _"



lol...you cannot even get the simple facts of the day you are living in straight...no wonder you fall for the "racist democrats are not racist" propaganda...while the above statement you attribute to me is truer and more accurate than anything you have claimed it has nothing to do with me...good job



> Yes Wallace was a racist, a southern Democrat like the ones that I spoke of. So what. Byrd made a bad choice by cavorting with the Klan as a young man and spent his entire professional life regretting it and apologizing for it. Surely you can do better? Maybe not.


even if the above racist excuse is true it proves your post claiming the democrats were not racist is a lie, if they weren't racist what was byrd apologizing for?...today it is the white liberals in the party that are the racists.


----------



## MarcATL (May 18, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Do me a favor and point out where I stated, or suggested, that I did.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



There's being angry and then there's being racist. A black man spitting on a white man for being white is racism. You can't just explain something like this away by citing more white racism.



> If we are then we are racists. You said you were spit on. Why did that happen? You do have amnesia as you seen to have forgotten 241 years of white racism and that counts today as we near year 242 of white racism in America.



And there it is again, that perspective manipulation.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...



What more I may have said is irrelevant. The fact remains I did not claim that blacks are more racist.


----------



## sealybobo (May 18, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > *What do you think happened? * Explain it to me in detail how you believe it all went down.  Are you suggesting Zimmerman walked up the Trevon, physically assaulted him first and that's what led to him getting beat up?
> ...


So you admit that the young brother felt disrespected and attacked Zimmerman!  You can't do that.  He should have used his words instead of his fists.

You can't even tell me your scenerio on how you think it went down because you know Zimmerman didn't touch Trevon first.  He scarred the shit out of him.  He pissed him off.  But can you tell me you honestly believe Zimmerman put his hands on Trevon first?  

I don't like what Zimmerman did either but what Trevon most likely did was wrong too.  And if someone did what Zimmerman did to me, I'd want to beat him up too.  But I wouldn't because I know the guys a nut and has a gun.  Zimmerman should have used his brain.  I feel like Zimmerman purposely antagonized the kid into getting physical.  I think Zimmerman should have spent some time in jail based on all the facts.  But stand your ground says you can shoot is someone is beating your ass.    

Will you at least admit that if Trevon did attack George for stalking him then he in fact is guilty of battery and unfortunately under Florida stand your ground law battering someone can get you killed and the person who shoots you will walk.


----------



## sealybobo (May 18, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



So you aren't sure if Zimmerman is guilty either?  I think what he did was wrong and he should be negligible for that kids death but in criminal court he may have walked because Trevon decided he was going to give Zimmerman some street justice.


----------



## MarcATL (May 18, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> So you admit that the young brother felt disrespected and attacked Zimmerman!  You can't do that.  He should have used his words instead of his fists.
> 
> You can't even tell me your scenerio on how you think it went down because you know Zimmerman didn't touch Trevon first.  He scarred the shit out of him.  He pissed him off.  But can you tell me you honestly believe Zimmerman put his hands on Trevon first?
> 
> ...


Seems to me that you have not yet learned the simple axiom that when in a ditch you ought to stop digging.






And why are you continuing to spell Trayvon's name incorrectly? It's not TREvon, it's TRAYvon.


----------



## sealybobo (May 18, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > So you admit that the young brother felt disrespected and attacked Zimmerman!  You can't do that.  He should have used his words instead of his fists.
> ...



I'm assuming since you've repeatedly ignored my points that you get what I'm saying?

If I disrespect a black person in public, that does not give them the right to beat my ass.  So, if a young black man gets followed by a neighborhood watch guy and he feels disrespected, he has to be able to use his words instead of his hands.  Or run.  George didn't shoot him in the back.  He would have went to jail had he done that.   

What would have been the right thing to do?  Treyvon should have called the police himself.  Or waited till they got there and pressed charges because Zimmerman pulled his gun on him.  That's got to be illegal.  

Trust me, I was the first person to think that George taunted Treyvon into attacking him with the hopes that he would so he could shoot him.  Or I thought that's a possibility.  I wanted Zimmerman to go to jail.  I still do.  Or I wish he owed the Martin's a million dollars.  But young men have to learn it's a different time from when we grew up.  When we were young you and I would have just fist fought.  No weapons would have been involved.  Now a days you don't know who's packing so kids today can't act the way I acted.

I could have been shot 100 times when I was young.  I'm glad stand your ground wasn't around back then.


----------



## sealybobo (May 18, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > So you admit that the young brother felt disrespected and attacked Zimmerman!  You can't do that.  He should have used his words instead of his fists.
> ...



It all comes down to what I would believe as a juror.  If you told me Zimmerman ran Treyvon down, physically assaulted him first and then shot him after he started to lose, I may not believe that as much as I would that he chased him down and then Treyvon felt disrespected and beat him up for following him.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 18, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> What authority do I need to ask someone I don't recognize in my private community who they are there visiting?
> What right did Trevon have to get violent just because someone who lived there asked him what he was doing creeping around at night?


Have you ever had anyone draw a firearm on you?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 18, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> ol...you cannot even get the simple facts of the day you are living in straight...no wonder you fall for the "racist democrats are not racist" propaganda...while the above statement you attribute to me is truer and more accurate than anything you have claimed it has nothing to do with me...good job


You endorsed it. You said that it was "on point"


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 18, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> even if the above racist excuse is true it proves your post claiming the democrats were not racist is a lie, if they weren't racist what was byrd apologizing for?...today it is the white liberals in the party that are the racists.


What alternative reality are you living in......I ACKNOWLEDGED that the Dems were the racists. Is it a matter of reading comprehension or are you just that dishonest?


----------



## Frankeneinstein (May 18, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> What alternative reality are you living in......I ACKNOWLEDGED that the Dems were the racists. Is it a matter of reading comprehension or are you just that dishonest?


and the dance begins...the problem for you is that it really is a matter of reading comprehension...read your title and the first two paragraphs...this was a lame attempt by you to exempt the left of today from claims of racism, and like every racist before them it is necessary to be able for you to be both a party of racists and a party that rejects racism...to pretend you make sense and tell the truth when the words betray you, democrats were slave owning racists who must try to shed their image while retaining their need for minorities to go into the streets for them and be jailed or even killed while the white liberal makes an appearance on TV to condemn the use of force against the white liberals protest of the day and then eating a hot meal and sleeping in a warm bed while someone else does their time or worse...your not fooling anyone except those who for now are trusting you, but when minorities stop taking the heat for white liberals what are you going to do then? do it yourself? lol, no chance of that


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (May 18, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> What authority do I need to ask someone I don't recognize in my private community who they are there visiting?
> 
> What right did Trevon have to get violent just because someone who lived there asked him what he was doing creeping around at night?


So now it's just "someone" and not a "suspicious black guy"?  What would you do if the person you're trying to confront and question felt threatened by you and stood their ground to not be intimidated by someone who they didn't know who had *no *authority to stop, let alone try to question them?   

The following link is to some information I posted last week.  The state of Florida's law regarding self-defense is very clear that one cannot be the aggressor in a situation, cannot essentially bait someone into an unruly or violent response and then use the pretext of "I was in fear for my life" in order to shoot and kill them.

Stalking someone from one side of the community to the other, confronting and attempting to question them as to what they're doing there is being the aggressor.  The excuses being made for the execution of Martin are sickening.

The right's darling, George Zimmerman, is at it again


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 18, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > What alternative reality are you living in......I ACKNOWLEDGED that the Dems were the racists. Is it a matter of reading comprehension or are you just that dishonest?
> ...


No I'm not dancing to the tune of your bizarre, inane and lying rant.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (May 18, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> No I'm not dancing to the tune of your bizarre, inane and lying rant.


ok, I tend to skip the name calling portion of the liberal standard operating procedure in all debates/discussions...get them all out and then we'll continue


----------



## dudmuck (May 18, 2018)




----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 18, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > No I'm not dancing to the tune of your bizarre, inane and lying rant.
> ...


What name calling? Calling you a liar? That is just a statement of fact.

You lied by saying  that  that the Democrats  of today are the racists

You lie by claiming that we deny the past racism of the Democrats

You lie when you suggest that white liberals use minorities to fight their battles

Until  you stop lying, there is nothing to continue.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (May 18, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> What name calling? Calling you a liar? That is just a statement of fact.
> 
> You lied by saying that that the Democrats of today are the racists
> 
> ...


you tried to cover for racists, you're an apologist for them, now that you've been called out on it you see no need to continue...and you're right.


----------



## sealybobo (May 18, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > What authority do I need to ask someone I don't recognize in my private community who they are there visiting?
> ...


Yes, I froze each time.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > NewsVine_Mariyam said:
> ...



What did I say in this post that was debunked?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 18, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > What name calling? Calling you a liar? That is just a statement of fact.
> ...



Still lying!
Show us the post(s) where I in any way made excuses for or denied the historic racism of the Democrats. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 18, 2018)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > First of all, I didn't say that I didn't have anything against the concept of reparations. I said "_It's not so much_..." I'm against reparations but it's the idea of holding all whites accountable for slavery and racism I have the biggest problem with. Do you think it's right or fair that Asian Americans should have their tax money spent to right a wrong that they had nothing to do with? Or Hispanics? Or Brazilians? Or Irish? Or Somalis?
> ...



I'm against it for the reason I stated but also because reparations to blacks would be a ridiculous amount of money. The government is already filching from Social Security to pay for things they can't afford so an amount of money commensurate with the current black population would leave us weaker in defense or infrastructure or whatever program they decide to cut back on.


----------



## Correll (May 18, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...




The link I posted on it, was to the New York TImes.


The academics that did the study, were not right wing.


----------



## BS Filter (May 18, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


It's not a lie.  Demonrats today and yesterday are racists.  Ya'll use it every time you need to promote illegal immigration.  Anyone that opposes you is a "racist".  Everyone that opposed Obama was a "racist".  You know it, so why deny it.  Be loud and proud of who you are.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (May 18, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Still lying!


byrd lover


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 18, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > First of all, I didn't say that I didn't have anything against the concept of reparations. I said "_It's not so much_..." I'm against reparations but it's the idea of holding all whites accountable for slavery and racism I have the biggest problem with. Do you think it's right or fair that Asian Americans should have their tax money spent to right a wrong that they had nothing to do with? Or Hispanics? Or Brazilians? Or Irish? Or Somalis?
> ...



Because it's irrelevant and a non sequitur. That the government unfairly took the lives and freedom of blacks is not justification for punishing those who had nothing to do with it.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 18, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Frankeneinstein said:
> ...


More of your moronic horseshit! Who is "promoting" illegal immigration? .  Who, where and when is anybody calling everyone who opposes us for any reason "racist" How the fuck is the Democratic Party of today racist?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 18, 2018)

Ghost of a Rider said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost of a Rider said:
> ...


The government is still unfairly taking away the lives and freedom of black people . Slavery didn't really end. It evolved into what is now the criminal justice system


----------



## Frankeneinstein (May 18, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> How the fuck is the Democratic Party of today racist?


Let a black man step out of line and it will rear it's ugly head like the clan would...recessive genes I suppose


----------



## BS Filter (May 18, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Democrats are promoting illegal immigration.  Nancy Pelosi is one of your leaders.  Don't you read the news?


----------



## BS Filter (May 18, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


The government will put you in jail if you commit a crime.  Michael Brown is dead because he tried to take a cop's gun away from him.  Trayvon Martin is dead because he assaulted an armed man.  The Democrats made martyrs out of both of these thugs.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 18, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Okay. But there are still people out there not guilty of it.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 18, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> The government will put you in jail if you commit a crime. Michael Brown is dead because he tried to take a cop's gun away from him. Trayvon Martin is dead because he assaulted an armed man. The Democrats made martyrs out of both of these thugs.


So you take the examples  of two black people who were killed by white people as examples of Democratic racism because the Democrats expressed outrage and called for justice? What the fuck!!??


----------



## sealybobo (May 18, 2018)

MarcATL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > What authority do I need to ask someone I don't recognize in my private community who they are there visiting?
> ...



That's a question every juror must ask themselves.  How do you know for sure?  And you better be damn sure before you put someone in jail for simply standing their ground.

I think when people understand the scenario of stand your ground and they hear what Zimmerman is saying happened, the sad thing is you don't get to hear Treyvon's version because he's dead but ultimately I bet the jurors didn't believe that Zimmerman struck Treyvon first.  

No he shouldn't have chased after him.  But ultimately it's a free country and he was in his own private gated community.  Treyvon was the visitor or guest.  Zimmerman didn't do anything illegal.

Now I believe Zimmerman was lifting up his shirt and showing Treyvon the gun in an attempt to intimidate him.  That should be illegal.  What right do you have to pull a gun on him or flash your gun?  

Just imagine if a black guy did that to some white guy.  Would people be ok with black guys chasing down white people and showing them their guns?  No fucking way.  So I think Zimmerman is guilty and should have got 10 years or 5 years for what he did.  But not murder.  At least not if I have all the facts straight.  And apparently a jury agrees with me.  It may suck but Zimmerman is not guilty.  I didn't say innocent.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 18, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


How dam it ??!!


----------



## sealybobo (May 18, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



This guy must not remember not too long ago the Republicans were divided on illegal immigration

The racists vs the ones who wanted the cheap labor.  Remember Jobs Americans wouldn't do? That was a Republican talking point.

Today's Immigration Battle Corporatists vs. Racists (and Labor is Left Behind)


----------



## Frankeneinstein (May 18, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> How dam it ??!!


Well the fact that you have not denied she is promoting it means you know she is...by asking how instead of saying she doesn't and it is wrong to do so shows you approve as well


----------



## BS Filter (May 18, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > The government will put you in jail if you commit a crime. Michael Brown is dead because he tried to take a cop's gun away from him. Trayvon Martin is dead because he assaulted an armed man. The Democrats made martyrs out of both of these thugs.
> ...


They're examples of how democrats will lie and say anything to create a false racist narrative.  They're skin color is only important if you're trying to make victims out of thugs.  They attacked a fellow human, period.


----------



## BS Filter (May 18, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


You know what said.  This is the part where you paly dumb, huh.


----------



## BS Filter (May 18, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


Yep, I agree.  That's why so many republicans are against Trump.  That's why I'm not a registered republican.  I'm a conservative, period.


----------



## Ghost of a Rider (May 18, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Ghost of a Rider said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



You can keep telling me this until you're green in the face but it still won't justify punishing those who had nothing to do with it.


----------



## sealybobo (May 18, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



And I'm a liberal, period.  Because I know the only reason America has a middle class is because liberals fought and won.  Conservatives/The rich think trickle down works best.

But, I'll say this.  The masses don't deserve what our grandparents had.  They fought and won the right to have a great quality of life.  Today people like you don't have two dimes to rub together and you call yourselves conservatives.  You don't have enough money to be a conservative.


----------



## sealybobo (May 18, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Meanwhile, Trump hires illegals too.  He's actually playing both sides.


----------



## BS Filter (May 18, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Yup, and there are giant blue people on one of Jupiter's moons.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 18, 2018)

Frankeneinstein said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > How dam it ??!!
> ...



You're just playing asinine, juvenile games now to hide the fact that you , once again put your foot in your mouth and can't get it out.. But, thank you for admitting that you don't know what the fuck your talking about.  And let me remind you that this is about racism, so I will ask, even if she were  "promoting illegal immigration" HOW THE FUCK IS THAT DEMOCRATIC RACISM?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 18, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


Well, to you Brown and Martin are automatically thugs who deserved to die because of their skin color


----------



## BS Filter (May 18, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


They were thugs, there's no debate on that.  They're dead because they attacked people that were armed.  Their skin color didn't have anything to do with it.


----------



## sealybobo (May 18, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...



You fucking loser Trump supporters have your heads buried so far up his ass.  Boy has he conned you fools

*Donald Trump Paid $1.4 Million in a Dispute Over Undocumented Workers. Read the Newly Unsealed Legal Papers*

*Donald Trump quietly paid $1.4 million in 1998 to settle a class-action lawsuit that alleged he stiffed a union pension fund by employing undocumented Polish laborers to demolish a department store to make way for Trump Tower.

The amount became public this week after a judge released previously sealed settlement documents in response to a motion filed by Time Inc. and the Reporters Committee for Freedom of the Press in 2016.

Trump has done a lot of dirty things you wouldn't believe.  Why you wouldn't believe them is beyond me.  He's clearly a con man.  You are clearly his mark,

But I bet anything you were this far up Bush's ass too.  And if you are old enough you were up BUsh 1 and Reagan's ass too.

So are you embarrassed now that I showed you that Trump in fact did hire illegals?  I don't think it'll stop your loyalty.  After all he could murder someone and not lose your support.
*


----------



## sealybobo (May 18, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...



And if you say that was in the past, keep in mind that it took all these years later to find out the shady shit he was doing back then.  Trump's the master at doing wrong but getting the victims to settle and they sign an agreement where he isn't admitting guilt.  

But we all know Trump is guilty.  Lock him up!!!


----------



## BS Filter (May 18, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Not embarrassed at all.  You're not embarrassed by Bill or Hillary so why should I be embarrassed?


----------



## BS Filter (May 18, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Bill Clinton paid Paula Jones over $800,000.  Does that bother you?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 18, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


I'm willing to bet that they are dead precisely because of their skin color, and that you have decided that the shootings were justified -which is debatable- because of their skin color.


----------



## BS Filter (May 18, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Of course you would bet on that.  The shootings were justified because a grand jury and investigations supported that finding.  You're debating with emotions, not facts.


----------



## sealybobo (May 18, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...



He was president in 1999.  I was 29 years old.  I'm 47 now.  Get over it.

Is that your only comeback?  Trump is the most corrupt POTUS ever and you're going to pick on the Clinton's?


----------



## IM2 (May 18, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > GreenBean said:
> ...



And? What you need to do then is shut your mouth about American issues. For Canada has established a reconciliation commission to work on righting the wrongs  committed against he original nations.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 18, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


The grand jury's finding means only that the evidence -according to them did not rise to the level of criminality. It does not mean that the shootings were justified.

Regarding Brown:

Of the jury's decision, Jeffrey Mittman, executive director of the American Civil Liberties Union of Missouri, says in part:

Ferguson Jury: No Charges For Officer In Michael Brown's Death

"


> The grand jury's decision does not negate the fact that Michael Brown's tragic death is part of a*n alarming national trend of officers using excessive force against people of color, often during routine encounters*. Yet in most cases, the officers and police departments are not held accountable. While many officers carry out their jobs with respect for the communities they serve, we must confront the profound disconnect and disrespect that many communities of color experience with their local law enforcement."



Martin's assailant was indicted and tried, although acquitted. And acquittal is not a declaration of innocence. He was subsequently charged with assaulting his girlfriend and prior to that, his father in law while threatening to kill the whole family. And that is not the end of his violent history. 

But I'm not going to continue this in that it amounts to my complicity in derailing my own thread. The topic is who are the racists then and now. Get back to it or get out.


----------



## IM2 (May 18, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...



And you really believe these sham investigations provided accurate evidence to these grand juries.


----------



## BS Filter (May 18, 2018)

sealybobo said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


And your Trump incident is from 1998, so you get over it.  Hypocrite.


----------



## BS Filter (May 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Present your evidence to back up your accusation.  Go ahead.


----------



## IM2 (May 18, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...



These were sham investigations. In the Martin case  Zimmerman refused to follow the directions of a law enforcement official who told him not to pursue Martin That was just one thing. In he Wilson murder of brown, the grand jury was denied legal information from the assistant DA pertaining to the fleeing felon statute. That's just one. You chose to ignore them. Had these two kids been white, you would not be so quick and happy to claim legitimacy of these sham decisions.  But that's what republicans do. Now that's all you're going to get because I get tired of you racist pricks always asking people to prove things when your asses never do.


----------



## GreenBean (May 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> immerman refused to follow the directions of a law enforcement official wh





IM2 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




Zimmerman shoulda been locked up - can't argue with that, Treyvon was a victim .  As for Brown Good Riddance ...


----------



## IM2 (May 18, 2018)

GreenBean said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > immerman refused to follow the directions of a law enforcement official wh
> ...



Wilson should be in prison.


----------



## IM2 (May 18, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> > How does a black crack head tell if she is pregnant? She pulls the tampon out all the cotton is already picked.
> ...



He thinks he's doing something. I'm 57 years old and have heard about all the racist shit there is to hear. This idiot can't phase me. It's easy to tell racist jokes online. And he has produced more evidence of what the republican party is about.


----------



## sealybobo (May 18, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


I hope trumps 2020 opponent brings all the people trump has raped or wronged to the debates. It’ll be a huge list


----------



## BS Filter (May 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Here is the report from Eric Holder's Department of Justice that states that the police officer acted in self defense.  Zimmerman was found not guilty by a JURY,  That makes you a liar.
https://www.justice.gov/sites/defau...doj_report_on_shooting_of_michael_brown_1.pdf


----------



## IM2 (May 18, 2018)

It's funny how things are done here. The false equivalence that using the word white is a racial slur needs to stop. The term white boy snot a racial slur. It is not the equivalent of he n word. And its time this false equivalence ended. The cnservative belief that they can create out of nothing a racism in people that is equal to what whites have done to others based on them getting their feelings hurt has to go. When we as non whites are talking about white racism it's about a hell of a lot more than being called white boy.


----------



## IM2 (May 18, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...



There was no Eric Holders Department of Justice. In the case of Brown, they were only to determine whether Browns civil rights were violated. They were not there to determine if Wilson was innocent or guilty. In the Zimmerman case he was neighborhood watch captain and by the rules of neighborhood watch was all he was supposed to do was contact the police.  After the dispatch told him not to pursue he was not supposed to pursue. He disobeyed that and continued to pursue Martin. There at many other cases that show how police get away with killing people. You have chosen to believe a set of lies.


----------



## BS Filter (May 18, 2018)

I


IM2 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


I just gave you the link to the Federal Government Department of Justice run by Eric Holder.  Zimmerman was found not guilty by a jury.  Move along now.


----------



## BS Filter (May 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> It's funny how things are done here. The false equivalence that using the word white is a racial slur needs to stop. The term white boy snot a racial slur. It is not the equivalent of he n word. And its time this false equivalence ended. The cnservative belief that they can create out of nothing a racism in people that is equal to what whites have done to others based on them getting their feelings hurt has to go. When we as non whites are talking about white racism it's about a hell of a lot more than being called white boy.


When are ya'll going to stop calling each other *MOD EDIT: Do NOT bypass the word filter.*

BS Filter


----------



## IM2 (May 18, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> I
> 
> 
> IM2 said:
> ...



And I have given you what this report was out to prove. I read that report years ago. The DOJ was only there to prove that Wilson did what he did because he was black, which could not be proven unless Wilson made racist comments specifically saying so. Now would you like to talk about Alton Sterling? Eric  Garner? Samuel Dubose? Tamir Rice? John Crawford? Philando Castile? I can keep going. So shut your ass.


----------



## IM2 (May 18, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > It's funny how things are done here. The false equivalence that using the word white is a racial slur needs to stop. The term white boy snot a racial slur. It is not the equivalent of he n word. And its time this false equivalence ended. The cnservative belief that they can create out of nothing a racism in people that is equal to what whites have done to others based on them getting their feelings hurt has to go. When we as non whites are talking about white racism it's about a hell of a lot more than being called white boy.
> ...



When are you going to stop calling each other guineas, micks, dagos, and wops?


----------



## BS Filter (May 18, 2018)

IM2 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > I
> ...


The report from the DOJ doesn't say anything about being black.  That's your racist opinion.  We're not talking about opinion or emotions here.  We're dealing with facts.  Move on now.


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 18, 2018)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I do not "stand against polling", you have a habit of reading into what others post here  and then attempt to interpret what is stated to fit your agenda. Which is likely the reason that you get ridiculed so often and end up whining about being "smeared".

You ask for it.

What I stated is that polls can be biased and unreliable, and reading a poll or many polls does not make you a qualified spokesperson for any vast majority of any demographic.

However, I would concur that you probably do accurately speak for some of the racist, alt right loons who post here. 

So there is no need for me to waste my time trying say anything sensible to you or get a point through your thick head. 

I already know what you stand for.



 Im not here to win or lose anything, this forum is not that important to me

But if it elevates your wounded self esteem to convince yourself that you've claimed a few petty victories here, then by all means do so.

The forum needs a few more clowns like you for levity


----------



## IM2 (May 18, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...



Yep and the fact is Holder explained the DJ was there to investigate if Browns civil rights were violated and not to change a decision made by local authorities. In order for Wilson be in violation of Browns civil rights it had o be proven that what he did was racially motivated. And the only way hat was going to be proven is that Wilson would be caught making racist comments during the situation. These are facts son.


----------



## BS Filter (May 19, 2018)

IM2 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


Read the report, kid.  Did Wilson violate Brown's civil rights?  Well?  Did Wilson make any racist comments during the situation?  Well?  You're full or crap.


----------



## Correll (May 19, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




You are standing against the concept of reading polls telling what a position on an issue a group holds, and taking that information to mean that the group holds that position.

That's standing against the very concept of polling. 




> What I stated is that polls can be biased and unreliable, and reading a poll or many polls does not make you a qualified spokesperson for any vast majority of any demographic.




At what point, when polls agree and verify each other, can you finally decide that the information is likely true?






> However, I would concur that you probably do accurately speak for some of the racist, alt right loons who post here.




All you did there, was call me an asshole. You have never been able to justify that claim. SO, in return, all me to call you one. YOu are an asshole. 

The difference here, is that I'm telling the truth, well you are a piece of shit liar.




> So there is no need for me to waste my time trying say anything sensible to you or get a point through your thick head.
> 
> I already know what you stand for.




Says the man that admits he has no care for his credibility and is just here for entertainment purposes.


Sa




> Im not here to win or lose anything, this forum is not that important to me
> 
> But if it elevates your wounded self esteem to convince yourself that you've claimed a few petty victories here, then by all means do so.
> 
> The forum needs a few more clowns like you for levity





Says the man taking a stand against the concept of polling.


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 19, 2018)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...






Says the delusional little person who professes to speak for the "vast majority" of an entire race of people.

You are a habitual liar and a racist POS.
And now you are proving to be nuts as well.


Stating that polls CAN BE unreliable is not the same a stating that "you are totally against the concept of polling".

But, it is true that "having credibility in the view of a racist, lying nutjob IS NOT  important" to me.

At all.

 And, I did not call you an ASSHOLE in my last post , as you claim.

But, since you think that I did, that apparantley means that you realize that you are.

That brief moment of clarity is a good start for you. You can build on that.


----------



## Correll (May 19, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm sure on that issue, that I was well backed up by polls, or I would not have said it.

You are the one that is delusional.




> You are a habitual liar and a racist POS.




No, I have a habit of calling out lefties on their lies, and that is why you call me a racist.


Fuck you.




> And now you are proving to be nuts as well.




Because when I am part of a large group, and I have information that my opinion is the common one in that large group, that I am comfortable speaking for that large group?

That's not crazy.



> Stating that polls CAN BE unreliable is not the same a stating that "you are totally against the concept of polling".




Yet, I asked you when you can start trusting a polls information, and you did not answer.




> But, it is true that "having credibility in the view of a racist, lying nutjob IS NOT  important" to me.




Except that you know that I am not a "racist" , nor a liar.

You are the liar and the asshole here, not me.







> At all
> 
> And, I did not call you an ASSHOLE in my last post , as you claim.





When a lefty calls a conservative a racist, 99% of the time, it is not justified and they know it, they are only using the term as a personal insult.

In ours society, a very vile insult.

Hence, I responded in kind.





> But, since you think that I did, that apparantley means that you realize that you are.
> 
> That brief moment of clarity is a good start for you.




I know very well that the names you call me, implied or actual, are complete bullshit.


I also know, that well I return the favor, that I am telling the truth.


And, on some level, so do you.


----------



## MindWars (May 19, 2018)

idiot


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 19, 2018)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



You're a fucking idiot. The more that you type, the more I can see that the truth and reality is something that you are devoid of understanding.

I'm not a "lefty" as you keep insisting. I just call an asshole an asshole when I see an asshole.

And I call racists accordingly as well.

Both of which you are, and one of the most obvious here.

So you are welcomed to keep deluding yourself with all of your imagined B.S.

Any high school student understands the reliability of public opinion polls.

The fact that you are too dense to understand that fact is a testament to your abject stupidity and ridiculously misinformed ignorance.

Try educating yourself on the topics that you obviously don't understand, because the only thing that is worse than a lying racist  is a STUPID, lying racist.

Can opinion polls ever be accurate? Probably not


----------



## Correll (May 19, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


----------



## Checkerboard Strangler (May 19, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Few things annoy me more than when people who want to stick a thumb in the eye of Democrats resort to tactics such as pointing out they founded the Ku Klux Klan or pushed through Jim Crow laws following the Civil War.



Political parties retool and reboot all the time, here and everywhere else in the world down through history.
Dems in the East, West and North disowned the bigoted Southern Democrats in the early 1960's. 
Nixon put the final nail in the coffin with his Southern Strategy, which turned all those Southern Dems into Republicans.
Together with fundamentalist Right Wing Christian extremists, they now dominate the GOP.

Case closed.


----------



## Correll (May 19, 2018)

Checkerboard Strangler said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Few things annoy me more than when people who want to stick a thumb in the eye of Democrats resort to tactics such as pointing out they founded the Ku Klux Klan or pushed through Jim Crow laws following the Civil War.
> ...





Except that that is not what happened. At all.


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 19, 2018)

Correll said:


> Checkerboard Strangler said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...



Yes it did.


----------



## Correll (May 20, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Checkerboard Strangler said:
> ...




Tell it to Jimmy Carter.


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 20, 2018)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




No need to

1964 presidential candidate Barry Goldwater won his home state of Arizona and five states in the Deep South, depicted in red. The Southern states, traditionally Democratic up to that time, voted Republican primarily as a statement of opposition to the Civil Rights Act, which had been passed in Congress earlier that year. Capturing 61.1% of the popular vote and 486 electors, Johnson won in a landslide.
Many of the states' rights Democrats were attracted to the 1964 presidential campaignof conservative Republican Senator Barry Goldwater of Arizona. Goldwater was notably more conservative than previous Republican nominees, such as President Eisenhower. Goldwater's principal opponent in the primary election, Governor Nelson Rockefeller of New York, was widely seen as representing the more moderate, pro-Civil Rights Act, Northern wing of the party (see Rockefeller Republicanand Goldwater Republican).[36]

In the 1964 presidential election, Goldwater ran a conservative campaign that broadly opposed strong action by the federal government. Although he had supported all previous federal civil rights legislation, Goldwater decided to oppose the Civil Rights Act.[37] He believed that this act was an intrusion of the federal government into the affairs of state; and second, that the Act interfered with the rights of private persons to do business, or not, with whomever they chose, even if the choice is based on racial discrimination.

Goldwater's position appealed to white Southern Democrats and Goldwater was the first Republican presidential candidate since Reconstruction to win the electoral votes of the Deep South states (Louisiana, Georgia, Alabama, Mississippi and South Carolina). Outside the South, Goldwater's negative vote on the Civil Rights Act proved devastating to his campaign.


----------



## WheelieAddict (May 20, 2018)

Both parties used to be racist. One welcomes their "alt" members today.


----------



## Correll (May 20, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...






"Although he had supported all previous federal civil rights legislation, Goldwater decided to oppose the Civil Rights Act.[37] He believed that this act was an intrusion of the federal government into the affairs of state; and second, that the Act interfered with the rights of private persons to do business, or not, with whomever they chose, even if the choice is based on racial discrimination."


Correct. 

His campaign platform did NOT represent any repudiation of the Civil Rights that the GOP had been at the forefront of.


And later on, in 1976, Jimmy Carter,  running as a by then, pro civil rights Democrat,  swept the South.



Disproving the idea that the SOuth was flipped by Nixon's mythical "Southern Strategy".


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 20, 2018)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



It disproves nothing in terms of why the southern democrats became republicans.

Elections are won and lost based on party platforms from election to election. 




Carter promptly lost every state in the south except for 2 in 1980.


----------



## Correll (May 20, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




The myth of the Southern Strategy is that the Southern Democrats became republicans because their racism was pandered to by Nixon. And by every gop candidate since then, keeping the South GOP.


Thus Carter's win, shows that that is false. 

That, as you said, "Elections are won and lost based on party platforms from election to election."


Carter certainly did not run on a racist platform. ANd yet he won the South.


That is the opposite of what the Southern Strategy claims.


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 20, 2018)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Carter ran on a platform that blocked the Southern Strategy for ONE election cycle. That is obvious.

 His win in 1976 did not disprove what happened 8 years prior in 1968. 


Why did James Earl Carter win the 1976 presidential election?


----------



## Correll (May 20, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





How did Carter supposedly "block" the supposed "Southern Strategy"?


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 20, 2018)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Read the link attached to the post.


----------



## Correll (May 20, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




I skimmed the first few paragraphs, and I hope you appreciate the extra effort on my part.

I'm not sure what I was supposed to take from it.


Carter won. He was not racist. He did not run a racist campaign. 


I've never seen any historical indication that this caused him any problem(s) in the south, either in the primaries or in the General election.


It seems that the SOuth of 1976, just wasn't too concerned about race. It was not an issue. 


Which runs counter to what the Myth of the Southern Strategy claims.


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 20, 2018)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




There is a lot more information than just a few paragraphs there  that  explains how Carter overcame the southern strategy, and reading that more thoroughly may lead to seeking more information.

Obviously, Nixon being as corrupt as he was, and then  being pardoned by Ford did not help the Republican party in the 1976 election.

Even a racist platform during that era took a backseat to Nixon's dishonesty. 
Carter was the anti Nixon.

That fact is available to read up on in many different  historical accountings of how Carter won back the south, in the 1976 election.

Just saying that the southern strategy was "mythical" does not make it so. There is nothing out there that confirms it to be mythical except a few one sided opinions and the need of some to edit the legacy of the southern states.


----------



## Correll (May 20, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




Sure. Nixon and Watergate was huge. Naturally. 

What racist platform?



Carter won in the after math of Water gate. He was a southern himself, with a military background and appealed to the religious voters with his personal faith. 


It seems that race was not an issue. Carter was well know as Governor to be pro civil rights.



Your words. 


"Elections are won and lost based on party platforms from election to election."


I agree with you on that. 


The idea that a long running strategy of appealing to "racists" with "code words" or some such shit, has driven the voting of the SOuth for generations, AND NOT THE PARTY PLATFORMS of each election, 

is, imo, utter bullshit.


----------



## Correll (May 20, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Correll, just shut up and face he fact your party is the party of racists and racism. You are a example of what the republican party today represents.
> .
> Psychosis is characterized by an impaired relationship with reality. Apparently you suffer from this condition. Specifically Delusional disorder. A person experiencing delusional disorder strongly believes in things that aren’t real. Your posts are evidence of this. You may want to check your health insurance to see if your condition is covered then go seek the appropriate medical help.
> 
> .




Impaired relationship with reality?


Like claiming that the Nixon flipped the South to REpublcian with an EVUL strategy of appealing to racism,


yet knowing that pro rights JIMMY CARTER won the entire south just a few years later, with no real problem over his history of being pro civil rights. 


You know, now that I think about it, Bill Clinton didn't do to badly in the South either.


----------



## IM2 (May 22, 2018)

Unkotare said:


> ATL said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



There is none to  acknowledge.


----------



## IM2 (May 23, 2018)

*Stacey Abrams Wins Georgia Democratic Primary for Governor, Making History*






*Georgia Democrats selected the first black woman to be a major party nominee for governor in the United States on Tuesday, choosing Stacey Abrams, a liberal former state house leader, who will test just how much the state’s traditionally conservative politics are shifting.*

Stacey Abrams Wins Georgia Democratic Primary for Governor, Making History

I have not seen this in the republican party,


----------



## squeeze berry (May 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> Correll, just shut up and face he fact your party is the party of racists and racism. You are a example of what the republican party today represents.
> .
> Psychosis is characterized by an impaired relationship with reality. Apparently you suffer from this condition. Specifically Delusional disorder. A person experiencing delusional disorder strongly believes in things that aren’t real. Your posts are evidence of this. You may want to check your health insurance to see if your condition is covered then go seek the appropriate medical help.
> 
> .


   here are a list of racist Dem voters for your edification
NOI
NBPP
NAACP
Sharpton
Jesse
Maxine
Conyers
the Obamas
shall I continue?


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *Stacey Abrams Wins Georgia Democratic Primary for Governor, Making History*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You never will.


----------



## Correll (May 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> *Stacey Abrams Wins Georgia Democratic Primary for Governor, Making History*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Who gives a fuck?

I hope she gets her ass kicked.


----------



## Pete7469 (May 23, 2018)

Regressive parasite is full of shit.


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 23, 2018)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *Stacey Abrams Wins Georgia Democratic Primary for Governor, Making History*
> ...





Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > *Stacey Abrams Wins Georgia Democratic Primary for Governor, Making History*
> ...



Obviously YOU "give a fuck". Because you wasted your time pointing out that you don't.


----------



## Correll (May 23, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




I don't give a fuck about her being the first black whatever.


I do care about the way such obsession with race is tearing this nation apart.


I do hope she gets her ass kicked.


----------



## IM2 (May 23, 2018)

squeeze berry said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll, just shut up and face he fact your party is the party of racists and racism. You are a example of what the republican party today represents.
> ...



None of these are racists.


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 23, 2018)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



"Obsession with race"? 

WTF are you smoking? It has not been that long ago that she could not even get served in a public establishment there.

Other races and genders are frequently celebrated for being "the first Asian, Hispanic, and female"achievers of anything, you racist fuck.


----------



## Correll (May 23, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





HOw old is she? Was she even alive when "she" could not get served?


I don't give a fuck about her being the first black whatever. 


You calling me a "racist" is just you admitting that you lose the argument.


And that you are an asshole.


I hope she gets her ass kicked.


----------



## IM2 (May 23, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Correll needs to shut the fuck up. This nation is built on and has maintained a system based on the white racist obsession with race.


----------



## Correll (May 23, 2018)

IM2 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I, and people like me, will always be here. We will call you and people like you, on your racist bullshit.


I do not care if she is the first black whatever. 


I hope she gets her ass kicked.


----------



## ptbw forever (May 29, 2018)

Checkerboard Strangler said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Few things annoy me more than when people who want to stick a thumb in the eye of Democrats resort to tactics such as pointing out they founded the Ku Klux Klan or pushed through Jim Crow laws following the Civil War.
> ...


And now Democrats are running right wing black supremacists and appealing to right wing Muslim extremists, while Republicans and other traditionally right wing parties are campaigning to preserve the liberal values of the west.

King me, moron.


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 29, 2018)

Correll said:


> IM2 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



"You and people like you" are the reason that even now in 2018, we still have the "first minorities" in many areas of achievement.

And hearing about  it, forces "people like you" to accept social change. 
ROFLMAO.


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 29, 2018)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Calling you a "racist" is like calling a bird who quacks, a duck. And if you want to know her age, look it up yourself, I am not your tutor.

The point is that in the context of the history of the south, it was not that long ago that she as a black female would not have had an opportunity run for ANY office. 

The fact that you, an avowed racist says "you don't not give a fuck", is a dead giveaway  that you actually do.

Because if you didn't, you would have ignored the post, and found something else here to land and vomit on.


There is no argument to lose as far as those facts go.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 29, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Checkerboard Strangler said:
> 
> 
> > TheProgressivePatriot said:
> ...


Dems are doing what? You have to explain that or it is chalked up to hysterical bullshit .


----------



## ptbw forever (May 29, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Checkerboard Strangler said:
> ...


Where do you think Muslims fall on the political spectrum?

What attitudes do supposed left wingers have towards Muslims knowing how extremely conservative they are compared to the much more liberal Christian evangelicals?

What left wing, humanitarian policies is that black woman running for governor in Georgia campaigning on?

The so-called left is predicated on right wing racism against white people. Which is why the so called "green party" in Germany is predicated on racism against indigenous Germans.


----------



## ptbw forever (May 29, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...


No, dipshit.

The reason why we still have "first minorities" in some areas is because of demographics that only recently radically changed.

When will Japan have its first white mayor? Probably never, because Japan isn't even a fraction as racially diverse as the whitest country in the world.

Only the west is racially diverse enough to even contemplate filling up high and low offices with people of different races.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 29, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Where do you think Muslims fall on the political spectrum?


I asked you to explain yourself and you respond with questions? That's how you want to play?  OK, I'm game. Of course  they are socially conservative  but they are not crazy in your face conservative like the Evangelicals are. When was the last time you heard Muslims in this country telling others how to  live and what to believe? Regardless of  social issues, I 'm guessing that Democrats have the Muslim vote in the bag thanks to Trumps stupidity and bigotry.


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 29, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You have got to be kidding. How the hell does a person with even a passing knowledge of American history compare a country like  Japan to a state that has the history that Georgia does?

 Georgia was a slave state, which means there were also Jim Crow laws in existence there after slavery, which also means that prior to 1965, it is highly unlikely that a black male or female could  have run for governor there and have a chance at all.

And even after 1965, the residual backward culture in those states did not just cease to exist.

 You  should know that, considering that you have claimed to reside in Kentucky.


You are a misinformed fool.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 29, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> What attitudes do supposed left wingers have towards Muslims knowing how extremely conservative they are compared to the much more liberal Christian evangelicals?


Speaking for myself, I will support Muslims and I am more comfortable with them as members of the community, and as elected officials. Again, they do not push their agenda on anyone. To say that evangelicals are more liberal is ridiculous but even if there were, what matters is whether or not they seek to impose their values and agenda on others. Evangelicals do, Muslims do not.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 29, 2018)

They're the faggot party, which is right up your alley, amirite?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 29, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> The so-called left is predicated on right wing racism against white people


That is ridiculous horseshit


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 29, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > What attitudes do supposed left wingers have towards Muslims knowing how extremely conservative they are compared to the much more liberal Christian evangelicals?
> ...




Maybe we should worry about hanging you for jihad n stuff
Traitor.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 29, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> Which is the so called "green party" in Germany is predicated on racism against indigenous Germans.


This is not about the green party in Gemany


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 29, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > They're the faggot party, which is right up your alley, amirite?



Oh! But I am correct.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 29, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


----------



## ptbw forever (May 29, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Which is the so called "green party" in Germany is predicated on racism against indigenous Germans.
> ...


They are no different from the other morons who consider themselves "progressives".


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (May 29, 2018)

ptbw forever said:


> What left wing, humanitarian policies is that black woman running for governor in Georgia campaigning on?




See post 407


----------



## ptbw forever (May 29, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > What attitudes do supposed left wingers have towards Muslims knowing how extremely conservative they are compared to the much more liberal Christian evangelicals?
> ...


Muslims simply destroy or attempt to destroy your country and then claim it for their own so you have no choice but to submit to Sharia law.

Evangelicals are just talking to you and not giving you adequate personal space most of time when they do it.

I would rather take Evangelicals any day.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 29, 2018)

One would be better off with Evangelicals over Muslims.

True Story.


----------



## Correll (Jun 1, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IM2 said:
> ...




That's bullshit.





> And hearing about  it, forces "people like you" to accept social change.
> ROFLMAO.



No, it doesn't. It bores us. 


What it does to blacks and libs is keep them focused on racial differences instead of healing them.


----------



## Correll (Jun 1, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



NO, calling me that, is just you being a fucking asshole. 




> The point is that in the context of the history of the south, it was not that long ago that she as a black female would not have had an opportunity run for ANY office.



Yes, it was. You are lying in order to keep the flames of racial division burning.



> The fact that you, an avowed racist says "you don't not give a fuck", is a dead giveaway  that you actually do.



It's a dead give away that I bored with hearing this shit, and desiring that we heal racial division.


[/\QUOTE]
Because if you didn't, you would have ignored the post, and found something else here to land and vomit on.[/QUOTE]

NO, it doesn't. Obviously.



> There is no argument to lose as far as those facts go.




Says the lib that can't tell the difference between opinions, and made up bullshit and facts.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 1, 2018)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



 It "bores you"? 

There are a plethora of postings here daily that say otherwise.

What makes you think that black people or liberals need to be healed? 

Healed from what? If you want to talk about "healing" go find and talk to some of these people:

All The White Supremacists Running For Office In 2018 | HuffPost


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 1, 2018)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



NO, it doesn't. Obviously.



> There is no argument to lose as far as those facts go.




Says the lib that can't tell the difference between opinions, and made up bullshit and facts.[/QUOTE]

Point out what "lie" I told. Or what was made up. 

*It is a FACT that she is the first black female to run for that office

*It is a FACT that she could not have run for that office not very long ago

*It is a FACT that Georgia was a slave state

*It is a FACT that what I stated is true

*It is a fact that her opportunity to run is not racially divisive by default, just for reporting the FACT that she is "a first".

*It is a FACT that YOU not wanting to hear about it is irrelevant.


----------



## Correll (Jun 2, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





1. Yes "Bores". What part of that did you fail to understand?

2. My point was not the blacks and libs need healing. That the nation does. From the wounds you race baiters are constantly inflicting on US.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 2, 2018)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



It's a public race relations forum in case you did not notice. 

You do not get to set your own rules here. 

If you're bored, there are other forums out there, and if you "constantly  feel wounded", maybe you are your own problem.

From the perspective of some here, you are in fact,  one of the most offensive race baiters/racist in this forum, so you get in return what you put out there.

See how that works?


----------



## Correll (Jun 2, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Point out what "lie" I told. Or what was made up.

*It is a FACT that she is the first black female to run for that office

*It is a FACT that she could not have run for that office not very long ago

*It is a FACT that Georgia was a slave state





> It is not a "Fact" that should could not have run for that office not very long ago.
> 
> That your very next claim, is that Georgian was a slave state, shows how far back you are reaching to support your claim of Georgia as soooooo horribly racist.
> 
> ...


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 2, 2018)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



That's your opinion as well as an extreme state of ignorance. 

You are obviously an immature and very insecure individual if you are bothered by something as trivial as this.


----------



## Correll (Jun 2, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...




I said nothing about wanting to deny you the ability to post about it. I was just rejecting the idea that it was relevant or interesting.







> From the perspective of some here, you are in fact,  one of the most offensive race baiters/racist in this forum, so you get in return what you put out there.
> 
> See how that works?




No one who uses the term "Racist" based on it's actual definition would find any of my posts racist.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 2, 2018)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



That is questionable. Suppose the candidate who you are "hoping gets her ass kicked" was a hispanic female or an Asian female and it was reported in a news story that she was the "First: Asian or hispanic female   to be nominated?

I seriously doubt that you would have even commented. Or referred to it as "divisive". 

It is appears to.be that you view any public acknowledgment of a black person for being the "first" in probably anything  is somehow detrimental to the well being of the white population as a whole. 

Even more interesting, in the same instance you become quickly offended if a long dead white politician is not revered by the black population.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 3, 2018)

You are a racist Correll.  Everything you say is racist. By the definition of the term you are a racist. The only people who think you are not are other white racists.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 3, 2018)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



It is only "divisive" to those that likely harbor a quiet objection to the the candidate even  being nominated. 

And it in fact is a significant milestone considering that in the 241 year history of this nation, it was only about 50 years ago that Jim Crow laws in Georgia were abolished. 

Your refusal to acknowledge  history because it happens to offend you is childish.

Your statements that it "communicates to blacks that until TODAY, the state was so racist, that she couldn't have run for office, and that it communicates to white people that you are racist if you don't vote this Democrat" is actually insulting to intelligent people of both races and is ridiculous "chicken little", alarmist, race baiting in itself.

You are implying that black people in general are too stupid to pick up a  history book and possibly learn WHY she is the first black female candidate for governor, and then you imply that white voters are gullible and incapable of voting for who they want to support because ONE black female is acknowledged for being the first ever nominated? 

That's a new low...even for you.


----------



## Correll (Jun 4, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





I am bothered by race baiters using vile lies to tear this nation apart. 


That is the exact opposite of trivial.


----------



## Correll (Jun 4, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...







1. You are incorrect about not commenting on "First asian" or "First woman". Both are part of the same paradigm, ie Identity Politics. My point stands, no one who uses the term "Racist" based on it's actual definition would find any of my posts racist.


2. It is telling that you heard me talk about Lincoln's political positions and historical accomplishments for weeks, and to you, he is defined primarily by his skin color. If he were a President, who's primary accomplishment was having a certain skin color, I would certainly NOT be expecting that anyone should be grateful for THAT.


----------



## Correll (Jun 4, 2018)

IM2 said:


> You are a racist Correll.  Everything you say is racist. By the definition of the term you are a racist. The only people who think you are not are other white racists.




You make a claim, an very insulting claim.

To support that, you make another unsupported claim.


And then another unsupported claim. You cite the "Definition" but don't give it, nor any example of anything I say, meeting it.



Then you make another unsupported claim.



You are so dim that you don't even understand that you just said nothing.


All you did there was make an personal attack.




You cited the "Definition" of the word.


I challenge you to post the definition of the word, and then show something I have said that meets it.



This is a rhetorical challenge. 


We both know that you cannot do it, because what you claim is a vile liar. As you are a vile liar.


----------



## Correll (Jun 4, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





Pointing out that someone is targeted with racially divisive demagoguery does not imply that those targeted are stupid or gullible. 


That is shit you just made up in your head, and I am not responsible for it.



My point stands.



Reporting it as though it is a significant milestone, is divisive.


It communicates to blacks the false impression that until today, Georgia was sooooo racist that a black could not run for this office.


It communicates to whites that you are a racist if you don't support this dem for office.


Both are divisive. VERY.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jun 4, 2018)

Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



D


Correll said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You are an unhinged, racist idiot.

Lincolns "skin color" was never a point of contention with me at all.

How could he be? A non white person in that era would have automatically been denied of even being human.

The fact is that YOU,  being the racist asswipe that YOU are, vigorously objects to ANY recognition of ANY black person for ANY  accomplishment.

In your tiny little  pea brain, in some way it infringes on your psychic comfort.

Fuck You. You low life racist dick.


----------



## Correll (Jun 4, 2018)

katsteve2012 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...






I objected to making a big issue out of the "first" black person to do any specific thing, as though every time it happens, it is some huge milestone, (and I explained why)



Your interpretation of that, to mean, "vigorously objects to ANY recognition of ANY black person for ANY  accomplishment."

shows that you are the one with the "pea brain".


So, in your words, "Fuck you".


----------

